# [Eberron][CoC]Ex Oblivion, Eberron!



## Mark Causey (Dec 9, 2004)

Welcome! This is my first PbP game that I'll be DMing. I can tailor this game to the participants' desires; adding in some fights, pulp, dark mythos as necessary to reach the balance that we can consent on. Look here for 
some examples of my DMing ideas and style.

First and foremost, I ask that grammar and forethought be the prime requisites for players in this game. I'm not an English teacher, but if you can take the time to write whatever you want, take the extra time to look it over.

Secondly, I don't tolerate OOC bickering, whether it be between the players or between myself and a player; you'll find that I'm quite reasonable and I'd rather complaints be associated with possible solutions (e.g. Instead of "You couldn't know that!", you could state: "I don't think you'd know that. Why not come in because of the ruckus you can hear from outside?") I don't know if this is a problem, but I believe in getting things clear from the start.

Thirdly, I'm always up for suggestions and comments. I play these games to express creativity and for the feedback it gives. Tell me what you like, describe how you don't like, and give me the gory details if I give you nightmares.

If I haven't scared you off by now, look below for the details!

----------------------------

Requirements: An eye to grammar, the desire and ability to post twice a week (unless noted on and agreed to by the entire group), creativity

Setting: Eberron (owning the book not required)
Style: Dark Pulp Heroics*
Characters: Iconic characters from movies/literature/games** are preferred for this game, making it easier for everyone else to grasp your character. This is not a requirement, though, as talk is cheap and typing is nearly free 
System: 3.5 with Options

*I tend to make character death a player or group decision. It's hard enough to get one of these going, much less making a new character mid-game. If you don't like this type of on-the-edge style where *you* arbitrate how close you come to death, then this may not be for you.

**For instance, I tend to make the Changeling in my tabletop describe himself as an actor/actress for any guise he may use often.

----------------------------




Joshua Dyal - Allen Quartermain mixed with a bestial Sherlock Holmes
johnsemlak - Ilya Muromets
eabha - Mathilda from Léon minus the murderous extensions
nonamazing - The Shadow
Ferrix - Necromancer Extraordinaire, Scion of Death
Eluvan - Inspector Fred Abberline (Johnny Depp in _From Hell_)
ferretguy - Affected Force User
Andrew D. Gable - Van Helsing
Tailspinner - Sir Lancelot
GentleGiant - Don Juan/Dick Turpin
Kajamba Lion - Galahad
Alternates:

Argent Silvermage
KaintheSeeker
Captain Tagon - Musketeer/Solomon Kane


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 9, 2004)

adamantineangel, you totally rock.  Count me in, totally.  I think it'd be fun to riff off the title of a famous Lovecraft story or CoC Adventure, personally.  "Horror on the Karrnath Express" or "At the Mountains of Icehorn" or something like that.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2004)

I am an English teacher .  Though, you might doubt that after studying the history of my posts .

I'm interested.  I'm certainly capable of 2 posts per week; I'm on EN World every day.  I've been wanting to join an Eberron game.  I like the idea of a game where I can make good use of iconic characters I'm familiar with.

I definitely would like to here more about this one.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 9, 2004)

I did some research, quick and dirty Google style. This isn't necessarily the only title, but it seems to fit well.

Ex Oblivione, Eberron
Ex Oblivione is a quick read.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 9, 2004)

Like I said in the other thread, count me in on this one. Got a couple of character ideas I'm hashing out, mainly sneaky rogue type characters.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 9, 2004)

*Character Creation Options*

*Character Creation Options*
[SBLOCK]
Baseline Characteristics
::>32 point buy for stats
::>HP will be dice average plus con modifier
--::>You can elect to roll your hit points at level up if you wish (but no guarantee of getting at least dice average)
::>Names should be modeled after the examples given in the race's description.
::>Feel free to advance your character's age if you wish (each race should have a chart with what ages equal what category). This can allow for different back stories and the classic Amnesia syndrome.
::>Class Defense Bonus - I tend to use this variant, which makes wearing armor a choice and not a requirement. If y'all think that it unbalances the game, just tell me. If you're wondering, I don't give monsters the same bonus unless they take class levels.
::>Cross-classing is different than as represented in the PHB. This is the only non-published house rule I'll be using. Cross-classing is not penalized; however, for every level you take in your race's preferred class, add an additional skill point to the mix (4 if at first level). {Yes, this does stack with the human ability it is modeled after.}
::>Starting gold equal to 350 GP.

*Books Allowed*
::>Core Rulebooks
::>Eberron Books (including Eberron CS, Sharn, and the two published adventures)
::>Complete Series (Warrior, Divine, Arcane, Adventurer)
::>Libris Mortis
::>Draconomicon
::>Expanded Psionics Handbook*
::>Book of Vile Darkness/Exalted Deeds**
::>Unearted Arcana (see below)
::>Spoiler! Read at your own risk! 


Spoiler



Ghostwalk


*I tend to only allow dromites and half-giants as I've already gotten a good idea of how they fit in the world. Before making one of these as a character, please post on it first and I'll give the low down on them. Otherwise, I'll just introduce them in the game as I see fit.
**While this game is dark, and there will be much good pulpy seediness and non-good overtones, if you want to play that last bastion of goodness and need something from the Book of Exalted Deeds, go ahead!

*Unearted Arcana Options
*::>Bloodlines
::>Racial Paragons
::>Paladin Variants Specialist Wizard Variants
::>Traits and Flaws
::>Class Defense Bonus
::>Spell Points (with Metamagic handled ala XPH - extra points)
::>Legendary Weapons
::>Item Familiars
::>Incantations
::>Codes of Honor
::>Sanity*
::>Drugs

*I guess I will have more than one house rule after all. Spellcasting does not cause Sanity loss, and encountering 'normal' monsters will not either. Basically, you won't have to think twice about entering a room or using a class ability. Sanity checks/loss will be pretty free-form on my part; more often than not I will be less 'damaging' than the texts state but I often give more than the text states for books/texts and knowledge which tends to even things out.

Whew, that about covers it. Any questions? If I missed something, just tell me.
[/SBLOCK] 
-------------------------
Non-character option comments previously posted (kept for continuity of thread):

Joshua, I know you have some Green Ronin books, list any that you might want to use and I'll try and get a hold of it/them. Thanks for the responses, everyone. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## eabha (Dec 9, 2004)

Oooh! I am _definitely _ interested.

I have never played in a PbP game though I have wanted to get involved in one for some time now.

Posting twice per week is not a problem for me. Neither is grammar (while not a _certified _ teacher, I do teach English as a second language). And you'll get no bickering from me. Plus, I love to write!

As for a character, well...I haven't given that too much thought yet. Ever since I picked up the Eberron CS, I have imagined playing an Artificer - someone young and gifted, perhaps verging on genius, but who has (in the minds of her parents and other authority figures) wasted her time with her "gadgets and gizmos". Bit of a slacker, I guess...an underachiever.

However, after reading through your ideas for this game (and "Ex Oblivione"), I feel inspired to create a different sort of hero. Perhaps a Shifter Druid or Ranger...I really need to think about it.

In any case, please consider me for your game!


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm interested as well.  Not much PbP experience, but I do consider myself a decent if not exceptional writer, and I'm more than willing to keep up with 2+ posts per week.

I have a few different character ideas (how do you want us to submit characters/character ideas?  send you an e-mail?  post them here? wait until later?).  I like Shifters, and I think it would be neat to play a very beastial Shifter Psy-Warrior with powers specifically chosen to reflect/define his lycanthropic heritage (i.e. _claws of the beast_, _animal affinity_, _bite of the wolf_, etc.).  But I have a ton of other ideas as well, based on what would suit the dynamics of the group best (this would be an excellent campaign in which to play a twisted Conjurer, tainted by congress with creatures from far Xoriat).

I really like the Eberron setting, and I've been a fan of Lovecraft's work (and some of his imitators) for many years.  I believe this could be an excellent game, and I hope I'll be permitted to be a part of it.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

Mmmm... this looks like a blast, and a sort of dark fantasy/horror type that I'd actually enjoy.  In the vein of my literary skills, I've done a few years of creative writing in University and have to consistently write essays for my philosophy undergraduate studies.  I'd say I at the very least have a good grasp of the english language.

I've been itching to play a necromancer type who is fascinated with death and undeath.  He would be a dark, anti-hero type.  He considers his profession and actions for the greater good, although they often aren't always viewed that way by others.

Would you possibly allow stuff from Libris Mortis?  And if he ends up being a wizard necromancer would you allow the Necromancer Variants from UA?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 9, 2004)

D'oh!  I was going to go for a shifter ranger/barbarian, subhuman feral type who was "laid off" from the Breland army Scouting Corps following the war.  But if you want the archetype, you can have him.  Unless you want to go the druid route, then I'll still do it anyway.  Maybe we could even be relatives.

As for Green Ronin books to use; I don't know what I'd recommend.  _Book of Fiends_ is totally my favorite monster book for these kinds of dark, insanity-type games (combined with _the Monsternomicon_ for all kinds of freaky undead and the like) but that's not really a player book.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

Well - I guess you're probably not looking for more than six players. But I'm very interested in this, it looks cool. So if there's no more room, could I go down as an alternate please? I consider myself a competent writer, and I write quite a lot of ficiton in my spare time. I'm also a very big Lovecraft fan. Ever since getting my paws on Complete Arcane I've been itching to play a Warlock, and this seems like a good game in which to do it.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm fine with playing a different sort of character--I like the Shifter idea, but I'm not heavily invested in it, and I've got a few other character concepts running around in my head.  Why don't you take the beastial Shifter, and I'll go for something else?

I was thinking about the Eberron suggestion that clerics could have faith in an absract principle rather than a specific church or diety.  What about a House Sivis gnome who's zealously dedicated to the search for Truth?  He would, of course, be a reporter for the Korranberk Chronicle, and have a intense desire to poke his nose into mysteries of all sorts.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 10, 2004)

Ah, keep it in.  It'd be pretty interesting if half our gang are shifters for whatever reason.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 10, 2004)

Adamantine...I'm definitly up for this style of game...Dark Mythos and Eberron would make a interesting combination. Probably go for a Ranger type....I do like the idea of a shifter to go along with this. They seem to have the most variance in appearance and abilities...Have him up by the weekend.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, it looks like we might just end up with quite a few Shifters.  That could be interesting...  I was reading in the Sharn book about a sport, Hrazhak, that's played by teams of Shifters.  Maybe we could be a professional Hrazhak team?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 10, 2004)

*Ebeneezer "'eezer" Goode*

OK, here's my character (first draft, pending feedback from the GM, of course.)  Any word on naming conventions, by the way?  In the meantime, I'll throw up a temp name.  I also gave him some basic equipment; a chain shirt, a greatsword and a longbow.  I'll figure out the rest of his stuff after we get some more guidelines on how you want to handle that.

*Ebeneezer "'eezer" Goode*
Male Shifter Ranger 1
Alignment: Neutral
Religion: Agnostic (believes in the gods, but has no faith in the churchs)
Size:  M, 6'03"  235 lbs.
Age: 25
Speed: 30 ft.

*Abilities:*
_Strength:_  16 (+3)
_Dexterity:_  12 (+1)
_Constitution:_  16 (+3)
_Intelligence:_  8 (-1)
_Wisdom:_  14 (+2)
_Charisma:_  8 (-1)

*Armor Class:* 18 = 10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (chain shirt) + 3 (Class Defense Bonus)
*Hit Points:*  11
*Initiative:*  +7 = +3 (dex) + 4 (Improved Initiative)
*Action Points:*  ?  How many do we start with?
*Sanity:*  70

*Saves:*
_Fortitude:_  +5 = +3 (con) +2 base
_Reflex:_  +3 = +1 (dex) +2 base
_Will:_  +2 = +2 (wis) +0 base

*Base Attack Bonus:* +1
Attack - Greatsword  +4, 2d6+3 damage
Attack - Longbow  +2, 1d8 damage
Attack - Greatsword (when shifted)  +5, 2d6+4 damage

*Skills (only ranked ones noted):*
_Climb:_ +8 = 3 ranks +3 (str) + 2 racial bonus
_Hide:_  +5 = 4 ranks +1 (dex)
_Listen:_  +6 = 4 ranks +2 (wis)
_Move Silently:_ +5 = 4 ranks +1 (dex)
_Spot:_  +7 = 4 ranks +2 (wis) +1 (farsighted trait)
_Survival:_  +6 = 4 ranks +2 (wis)

*Languages:* Common, goblinoid (bought with extra skillpoint)

*Racial Traits:*
Shifting (longtooth) 1/day for 6 rounds
Lowlight Vision

*Class features:*
Wild empathy
Favored enemy (goblinoids)
Track

*Feats:*
Improved Initiative

*Traits (from Unearthed Arcana:*
Farsighted
Stout

'eezer Goode served for a short while with the Breland military in the Scout Corps in the last days of the war.  His feral nature and unfriendly demeanor served him fine in the war, but after it ended, he was quick to find himself booted out with little more than a "thank you for your service."

Not knowing what else to do with his life, he wandered to Sharn (or wherever we're starting) and ended up falling in with a somewhat rough crowd of disaffected young former soldiers, where he sampled a fair amount of dreamlily and other questionable substances.  As the financial state of his current habits started hitting home to him, he was able to drag himself out to look for whatever work he could find, which usually (given his personality and skills) ended up being security, tracking, and other more "adventurous" tasks.  Seeing that he could keep relatively steady work of this kind going, he settled into a slightly more responsible routine.  Which means, of course, that he works hung-over instead of drunk or high.

'eezer is a large and embittered shifter; bulky and hairy.  Imagine Sabertooth from the first _X-men_ movie (or better yet, some of the drawings of the guy from the _Uncanny X-Men_ -- I've got one attached), but not so pale-skinned or blond; 'eezer is darkly tanned and has fairly dark brown hair, with yellow wolf-like eyes.  Naturally, he doesn't wear cheesy yellow spandex; 'eezer wears thick dark brown wool trousers -- very baggy but gathered and tied in puttees that cover his lower legs.  Soft yet tough buckskin boots cover his feet, and his chain shirt covers a buckskin shirt as well.  Over all, he has a dark green cloak; an inheritance from the Brelish Scout Corps, and it has a thin white embroidered strip along the edge noting his old company and troop.

I don't have any specific plans for character development; certainly there aren't any prestige classes I have in mind.  I'll probably go with ranger and barbarian levels alternating for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 10, 2004)

Any more room left in the game?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 10, 2004)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but it appears we have seven individuals posting interest. I find that number appealing; everyone can consider themselves in at this point. I'll change the title listing such that we're looking for alternates and add the title as I've slept over it now and haven't heard any objections. (Note, while writing this, an eighth individual has added a request. As I never thought I'd garner such a prolific response, I'll have to consider how to handle all this - suggestions?)

 Once again, this is my first time DMing a PbP. You guys and(?) gals're responsible for telling me when I'm being or making it difficult to play or missing something obvious. I've seen other PbPs, and I do like colors. However, I'm not going to dictate a color choice; if y'all (I do try to write as I talk and I am Southern) can collaborate and choose a color scheme I'd appreciate it.

 Joshua: You're looking great so far. Drugs and drug use do usually appear in my games, so that's fine. I hadn't decided on the starting city yet, but for now it can be Sharn. The only book I'm missing at this point is actually the Sharn book and I do want to look it over before deciding - I tend to make up things far too easily to tie myself down to too much pre-existing fluff. As an example, my tabletop game is currently in Karrlakton in Karrnath. If you look at the picture of it on page 180 of the Eberron CS, you'll see that it sits on some sort of (un?)natural butte or canyon. None of us liked that artist's interpretation, so I made the harbor town more like San Francisco, and referred to parts of town as Half-Hill or Quarter-Hill (with the explicit idea given that the higher up the hill the higher the class status).

 For everyone else, please feel free to make your characters up as Joshua has done. You're all working your stories toward the following scenario (which I've based off the response that seems to indicate 'loner' iconics/achetypes - this setup may change based off of the characters written):

You enter into the plush and antique-filled antechamber by pushing through the curtains covering the portal. Your ears are caucophonously greeted before your eyes, which take over as they jealously absorb and guard all new information. You can't help but eavesdrop on conversations as you mill about the room. Thus, you discover, to your dismay, that the Morgrave Gambit to which the ripped flyer in your hand referred to requires a group of at least four 'stalwart, healthy chaps of an Inquisitive and Adventurous breed' to register.

 "Damn, so much for that idea ..." you mutter as you look about for other persons of an equally fooled nature. That is when you spy a sweating, leg-dodging gnome in Official Xen'drik Safari gear working his way toward you, almost miracuously avoiding blind knees and scabbards.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 10, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Would you possibly allow stuff from Libris Mortis? And if he ends up being a wizard necromancer would you allow the Necromancer Variants from UA?



I do have the Libris Mortis as well; I don't consider that a problem (unless you get me on a conversation about Power Creep!). I'm always for more ways to allow players to get into their characters or diversy them, but I dislike when it takes the spotlight away from others too often. Post what you're thinking about and we'll look it over!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 10, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> I'm also a very big Lovecraft fan. Ever since getting my paws on Complete Arcane I've been itching to play a Warlock, and this seems like a good game in which to do it.



Giving yourself over to the dark powers before the game starts? This game is going to be *really* interesting (devilish grin)!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 10, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I'm interested. I'm certainly capable of 2 posts per week; I'm on EN World every day. I've been wanting to join an Eberron game. I like the idea of a game where I can make good use of iconic characters I'm familiar with.



Great, I'm looking forward to what you've got in mind.



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I definitely would like to hear more about this one.



Are there any questions you might have?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 10, 2004)

If this were IRC, I'd be kicked for flooding (I've got to start trying to congeal these responses!)

_Iconic/Archetypical Characters or just Characters I like and thought of_

Indiana Jones
Flash Gordon
The Shadow
Conan the Barbarian
John Carter of Mars
Zorro
Lone Ranger
Tarzan
Notice how all of these are pretty much loners? I'm looking for a _little_ help with adding to the list, bringing in characters that work within groups too.
Ideas?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 10, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Joshua: You're looking great so far. Drugs and drug use do usually appear in my games, so that's fine.



Cool; my character would definately look into something like that.  I hadn't necessarily had in mind that my character be a complete addict, merely that it was a facet of his personality.  Maybe I'll step it up just a bit though; I'm clearly drawing on Allan Quartermain (from _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_) although younger, or maybe a feral instead of genteel Sherlock Holmes as influences for this guy.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

Ooh, yay! I get a place!  I think this is going to be a good game.  

 I'm working on another character tonight, but I should be able to make this one tomorrow without much bother. 

 As for a suitable archetype... I'll have to give it some thought. I have a very clear picture of the character, but I can't think of anything suitable right now. The closest I can come is Johnny Depp in 'From Hell', if anyone's seen that. It's hardly an iconic character though (even if it did make that dire film worth watching), so I'll have to think a little more.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 10, 2004)

Think of the iconic characters as a tool, Eluvan, not a mold.

If you want Johnny Depp's dragon-chasing detective as a character, go for it! You've found your own character; I just like giving people ideas for what I'm looking for and how to conceive of their character.

Just don't (necessarily) 



Spoiler



die on me in an opium parlor!


----------



## eabha (Dec 10, 2004)

Fantastic! I'm really looking forward to playing with you all (or is that y'all?).

I'll have a character up within 24 hours. Hopefully, tonight.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

Lovely, thanks. That will be my point of reference then.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 11, 2004)

Excellent!  I'm very excited to be in the game.  I have to wrap some Christmas presents now, but I'll get started on my character right after that--expect it within a few hours.

Currently we've got a ranger, a necromancer, and a warlock, right?  Hmm...an interesting group so far.


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 11, 2004)

If you're still looking for alternates I'd be happy to fill up a slot, just in case someone has to jump ship.
I'm running a Midnight PbP on my own message board (see the link in my sig.) where I have one of the creators of that particular setting as a player, so I must be doing something right. 
I enjoy the English language and all its nuances, so creating accurate and interesting posts shouldn't be a problem.

I'm also set to run a regular tabletop Eberron campaign soon too, so I'm interested in getting to know the setting from all possible angles (working on finishing the campaign book at the moment).
As for a character, I've been thinking of a Changeling Rogue perhaps (sort of an ambassador/negotiator type), but it depends on the make up of the rest of the group... should I get a chance to participate, of course.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 11, 2004)

I should be able to get him up tomorrow...just having a little delay here...probably going with a shifter/soul knife...sounded interesting to me...


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 11, 2004)

*Velious ir'Mendyrian, Shepherd of the Living (long post)*

Well, here's my character (pending approval, of course).  While I do really like Shifters, it seemed like this group could use a cleric-type, so I changed concept.  Please tell me what you think.  Cinematically, he most resembles a stern (and creepy) version of the Shadow.

(Kind of a long post...sorry.)



> Velious ir'Mendyrian
> Male Elven Favored Soul 1
> *Alignment:* Chaotic Good
> *Religion:* The Undying Court
> ...




Note:  The livewood items don't do anything special--they're more for flavor--but they are kind of expensive.  The only questionable thing would be his mask--a very minor magic item.  I was hoping I might use the Right of Counsel feat as an explanation of his higher than normal resources.  If not, however, I can always get rid of the magical property of the mask.

The oaths are an optional thing I decided to add to make the character a more interesting.  If anyone has any ideas for more oaths or vows that Veilous could take, please let me know.  I was thinking that at level two he might take an oath to never accept a reward for any good deeds he does.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> If you're still looking for alternates I'd be happy to fill up a slot, just in case someone has to jump ship. As for a character, I've been thinking of a Changeling Rogue perhaps (sort of an ambassador/negotiator type), but it depends on the make up of the rest of the group... should I get a chance to participate, of course.



 GentleGiant, you've been added as an alternate. Post when you can and we'll see what happens. Thanks for your interest (which, added with the others' has quite frankly overwhelmed me).



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Note: I spent about 50 gp more than the character was supposed to start out with. The livewood items don't do anything special--they're more for flavor--but they are kind of expensive. The only questionable thing would be his mask--a very minor magic item. I was hoping I might use the Right of Counsel feat as an explanation of his higher than normal resources. If not, however, I can always get rid of the magical property of the mask.
> 
> The oaths are an optional thing I decided to add to make the character a more interesting. If anyone has any ideas for more oaths or vows that Veilous could take, please let me know.



 nonamazing, I feel that you're well within the bounds of what I was looking for, and have more than fully explained the whys to go with the whats. As for the oaths, it's almost as if you've taken a Flaw from Unearthed Arcana; restricting your character in a game like D&D (which almost forces you to focus on some level of combat ability) almost requires a boon to make your character 'viable'. As such, I'd be tempted to give you a small reward to 'balance' it all out. This is why I feel you're within bounds for your character.

 Everyone, I'm working right now to get all of the information needed to make your characters (GP, HP, variants allowed, books allowed, etc.). Expect it up in the next couple of hours or so; it will be repeated on the first post of this thread as well.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

*Malthian Lockwood* 
Male Human Warlock 1
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Religion: The Sovereign Host (nominally; little faith) 
Size: M; 6'1", 145 lbs
Age: 23
Speed: 30ft. 

*Abilities:*
Strength 8 (-1)
Dexterity 16 (+3)
Constitution 12 (+1)
Intelligence 16 (+3)
Wisdom 10 (+0)
Charisma 14 (+2)

AC: 16; touch 16, flat-footed 14
Hit Points: 7
Initiative: +3
Action Points: 5
Sanity: 50 

*Saves:*
Fort: +1
Ref: +3
Will: +2

*BAB:* +0
*Grapple:* -1

Quarterstaff -1 Melee (1d6)
Eldritch Blast +4 Ranged Touch (1d6), range 60'

*Skills:*
Bluff +6 (4 ranks, 2 cha)
Concentration +5 (4 ranks, 1 con)
Intimidate +6 (4 ranks, 2 cha)
Knowledge (Arcana) +7 (4 ranks, 3 int)
Search +5 (2 cc ranks, 3 int)
Sense Motive +4 (4 ranks)
Use Magic Device +6 (4 ranks, 2 cha)

Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Orc

Racial Traits:
Quick to master

Class Features:
Eldritch Blast (1d6) 

Feats: 
Weapon Focus (Ranged Spell) 
Investigator

*Invocations:*
Least:
Darkness (DC 14)

*Equipment:*
Quarterstaff
Hooded Lantern
3 pints Oil
5 tinderwigs
2x Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Scroll Case
Scroll of Alarm
Scroll of Charm Person
Scroll of Comprehend Languages
Scroll of Detect Secret Doors
Scroll of Disguise Self
Scroll of Endure Elements
Scroll of Silent Image
Scroll of Unseen Servant
35gp
7sp

Appearance: Malthian is darkly handsome, with something of a Mephistophilean air lent to him by his dark complexion, black hair, and his well-trimmed goatee beard. He has very dark brown eyes that seem tinted with the slightest tinge of red. He dresses in simple but elegant clothes and always carries a long staff of wood that he leans on slightly when standing still. 

Background: Malthian doesn't know the truth about his family background, though he is intensely curious. He knows that his family were influential nobles in Sharn at one time, but that they feel from grace after some dreadful scandal two generations ago. He also knows that he has no memories whatsoever of his father. His mother brought him up, and all she would tell him was that he had left shortly after his birth. She refused to go into any detail on him whatsoever. As a child Malthian was curious about his family history simply because it was clear that the subject was not open to discussion. Eventually he gave up trying to find out - but shortly after that he began to relaise that he had certain powers, and as he came into a realisation of the dark power that dwelt within him he redoubled his efforts ot uncover something about his past.

 Malthian has never really felt like he fits in anywhere, and he's certainly never felt like he wants to get a steady job and settle down. As such, he's drifted around for most of his life living however he can and spending most of his time and whatever money he has managed to gather on delving into arcane mysteries, hoping to find some inkling of an explanation for his powers. A few years ago disturbing visions and dreams began coming to him, and he quickly associated this with the mysteries of his heritage. It wasn't long before he realised that these visions sometimes coincided with real-world events - sometimes cryptically, sometimes graphically, always disturbingly. This, combined with his natural deductive skills, has led him recently to do some work for the City Watch. He has resisted entering permanent employment, not wishing to tie himself down, but has often acted as an advisor to the Watch.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

Okay, that's my character then. I'm just waiting to find out how much I had to spend so I know what I have left and if it's enough to buy a couple of minor scrolls or anything. Also, what is sanity? I'm familiar with the concept in Call of Cthulhu, but I don't know the way it's done under UA rules. Could somebody explain this to me please?


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 11, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Okay, that's my character then. I'm just waiting to find out how much I had to spend so I know what I have left and if it's enough to buy a couple of minor scrolls or anything. Also, what is sanity? I'm familiar with the concept in Call of Cthulhu, but I don't know the way it's done under UA rules. Could somebody explain this to me please?




As I understand it, the UA sanity rules and the Call of Cthulhu rules are very similar.  Your starting sanity is equal to 5 times your Wisdom (so your character would have 50 sanity points).  This is also your maximun Sanity--you can't have your Sanity raised above this number at any point (unless you increase your Wisdom, I believe).  Every time you encounter a horrible monster or stumble across a disturbing object or scene, a Sanity Check is made.  The Sanity Check is a percentile roll--if the roll is equal to or less than your current Sanity, you lose either no Sanity points or just a small amount.  If the check fails, you lose a potentially large amount of Sanity points.  As your points start dropping away, you can go temporarily or even permanantly insane.  Some spells can restore Sanity points if the DM allows, which reminds me--I should pick _lesser restoration_ as soon as it becomes available for my character.



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> nonamazing, I feel that you're well within the bounds of what I was looking for, and have more than fully explained the whys to go with the whats. As for the oaths, it's almost as if you've taken a Flaw from Unearthed Arcana; restricting your character in a game like D&D (which almost forces you to focus on some level of combat ability) almost requires a boon to make your character 'viable'. As such, I'd be tempted to give you a small reward to 'balance' it all out. This is why I feel you're within bounds for your character.




Thank you.  I feel that a character without any sort of weaknesses can be kind of boring--just like a character without any sort of strengths.  The most interesting characters always have a mix of both.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> As I understand it, the UA sanity rules and the Call of Cthulhu rules are very similar. Your starting sanity is equal to 5 times your Wisdom (so your character would have 50 sanity points).



 Correct.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> This is also your maximun Sanity--you can't have your Sanity raised above this number at any point (unless you increase your Wisdom, I believe).



 Exactly.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Every time you encounter a horrible monster or stumble across a disturbing object or scene, a Sanity Check is made. The Sanity Check is a percentile roll--if the roll is equal to or less than your current Sanity, you lose either no Sanity points or just a small amount. If the check fails, you lose a potentially large amount of Sanity points. As your points start dropping away, you can go temporarily or even permanantly insane.



 Precisely. See my notes on the newly finished Character Options post for more information. Also, please note that I treat Sanity like ability damage in all ways: recovery at level per day, and the use of the restoration spells.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Some spells can restore Sanity points if the DM allows, which reminds me--I should pick _lesser restoration_ as soon as it becomes available for my character.



 What a great idea! 



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Thank you. I feel that a character without any sort of weaknesses can be kind of boring--just like a character without any sort of strengths. The most interesting characters always have a mix of both.



 Looks like we're on the same wavelength.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Malthian has never really felt like he fits in anywhere, and he's certainly never felt like he wants to get a steady job and settle down. As such, he's drifted around for most of his life living however he can and spending most of his time and whatever money he has managed to gather on delving into arcane mysteries, hoping to find some inkling of an explanation for his powers.



 I was thinking, to go along with you Johnny Depp from From Hell concept, you might have been part of the Sharn City Watch, or at least acted as a consultant for them? It would give you the chance to have been part of some investigations into weird stuff, and give you some connections to the city. Most importantly, it would give you more than enough reason to have knowledge of the Morgrave Gambit.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> 0th level - living light*
> *as light, but works only on living objects



 
 Does this come for a text? I'm curious as I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

> I was thinking, to go along with you Johnny Depp from From Hell concept, you might have been part of the Sharn City Watch, or at least acted as a consultant for them? It would give you the chance to have been part of some investigations into weird stuff, and give you some connections to the city. Most importantly, it would give you more than enough reason to have knowledge of the Morgrave Gambit.




 I had thought about that... in the end I decided I didn't want to bother taking cross class search ranks and taking the Investigator feat, which I would want to do in that case. But... thinking about it, I don't know why not. I think I'll do this, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> I had thought about that... in the end I decided I didn't want to bother taking cross class search ranks and taking the Investigator feat, which I would want to do in that case. But... thinking about it, I don't know why not. I think I'll do this, thanks for the suggestions.



 Well, you didn't have to be a *good *Watchman/consultant. With your Charisma and Intelligence (and devilish good looks!) you might have just been winging it.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

There we go. He is considerably closer to the inspiration of Fred Abberline now, only with kewl occult powers. 

 Ummm... yeah. ^_~ 

I'm not sure whether I should hold off making him an opium fiend. It would fit the character, but I'm not sure how close you want us to adhere or diverge from the inspiration we use. The character *would* still be appreciably different to the Deppster's Inspector. 

 Oh - and how much money do we start off with? Standard? (I hope not, I couldn't find a standard amount for the warlock)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 11, 2004)

If you're still taking alternates, I'm definitely interested.  Let me know.

Nick


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> AC: 17; touch 13, flat-footed 14



 Your starting Class Defense Bonus (if you and the others choose to use that option) is +3. While this would reduce your armor class to 16 (because it stacks with all other kinds of AC bonus *but* armor itself (shield, natural armor, etc.)), it would give you a touch AC of 16 as well (because it does add to touch, unlike armor). This, if you went with it and didn't purchase armore because of it, would give you more money to spend as well.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> *Skills:*
> Bluff +6 (4 ranks, 2 cha)
> Concentration +5 (4 ranks, 1 con)
> Knowledge (Arcana) +7 (4 ranks, 3 int)
> ...



 You have 4 more points to spend (see Character Options) as you are being rewarded for taking a class in your race's preferred class.



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Malthian has never really felt like he fits in anywhere, and he's certainly never felt like he wants to get a steady job and settle down. As such, he's drifted around for most of his life living however he can and spending most of his time and whatever money he has managed to gather on delving into arcane mysteries, hoping to find some inkling of an explanation for his powers. A few years ago disturbing visions and dreams began coming to him, and he quickly associated this with the mysteries of his heritage. It wasn't long before he realised that these visions sometimes coincided with real-world events - sometimes cryptically, sometimes graphically, always disturbingly. This, combined with his natural deductive skills, has led him recently to do some work for the City Watch. He has resisted entering permanent employment, not wishing to tie himself down, but has often acted as an advisor to the Watch.



 Perfect - it riffs with the Iconic Character, but doesn't force you to rehash him down the line.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 11, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> nonamazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, it's just something I added in for flavor.  The idea was that he would only be able to use the spell on himself or his livewood items.  I should probably modify that requirement to note that it works only on _willing_ living objects, so you know the character can't go around casting light on everybody we run into.   



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> See my notes on the newly finished Character Options post for more information.




I have updated my character to reflect these rules (I enjoy the spell point system, by the way).  I wasn't quite sure how to handle the Favored Soul class--I assumed that it should get spell points as per sorcerer (being a spontaneous casting class), but I elected to take the defense bonus of a druid instead of a cleric (since the cleric bonus is quite high, and I didn't want to make the character overpowered).  One more question, though: should we take maximum hit points at first level or go with hit dice average + con?



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> ::>Codes of Honor*
> 
> *nonamazing, does this fit your Vow, or do you not want/need a mechanic for it?




While the honor system is pretty neat, I wouldn't want to impose an extra mechanic on the entire group just because of my character.  If everybody is interested, then I'd say, "Yeah, go for it.", but it's probably not a vital or necessacary option.



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> **I guess I will have more than one house rule after all. Spellcasting does not cause Sanity loss, and encountering 'normal' monsters will not either.




Might I offer the suggestion that casting spells with the evil or vile descriptor _does_ cause Sanity loss, while normal spellcasting does not?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

Ah, thankyou. Those extra skill points are very nice indeed. I'll also change to rely on the class defence bonus, I think. It just seems more fitting. I still don't know how much money I have. Also, does that HP ruling apply at first level, or do we get max hp as per core rules?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> If you're still taking alternates, I'm definitely interested.  Let me know.



 You've been added as an alternate, Kajamba Lion (or do you prefer Nick?). By the way, I don't mind if you call me Mark (my actual name).



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> No, it's just something I added in for flavor. The idea was that he would only be able to use the spell on himself or his livewood items. I should probably modify that requirement to note that it works only on _willing_ living objects, so you know the character can't go around casting light on everybody we run into.



 This is exactly the level of player/GM interaction I'm looking for; I don't want players to feel that only I can alter the world we're playing in. Willing Living Light it is! I can't wait to see if you turn into a Evangelist and 'light' the faithful up!



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> I have updated my character to reflect these rules (I enjoy the spell point system, by the way). I wasn't quite sure how to handle the Favored Soul class--I assumed that it should get spell points as per sorcerer (being a spontaneous casting class), but I elected to take the defense bonus of a druid instead of a cleric (since the cleric bonus is quite high, and I didn't want to make the character overpowered). One more question, though: should we take maximum hit points at first level or go with hit dice average + con?



 I'm glad you like the Spell Points, as they make metamagic so much easier and useful in my opinion. For the Favored Soul's Spell Points, seeing as you won't get a second level spell until 4th level, I don't think that taking the Sorcerer progression will be a problem; and, actually, you hit the nail on the head for Class Defense Bonus, nonamazing. Class Defense Bonus' (unlike Spell Points') author anticipated non-PHP classes and gives your class exactly what you stated (See Table 4-2 in Unearthed Arcana). As for the hit points, yes, please use the standard rule of full hit points at first level, the hit points won't be rolled until second level or higher.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> While the honor system is pretty neat, I wouldn't want to impose an extra mechanic on the entire group just because of my character. If everybody is interested, then I'd say, "Yeah, go for it.", but it's probably not a vital or necessacary option.



 We'll see how the wind blows on this one.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Might I offer the suggestion that casting spells with the evil or vile descriptor _does_ cause Sanity loss, while normal spellcasting does not?



 I'll definitely agree with that, and with any spell that involves 'contacting' a diving creature.

 As for the GP, Eluvan (and others) I added that to the Character Option post at 350 GP.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> I should be able to get him up tomorrow...just having a little delay here...probably going with a shifter/soul knife...sounded interesting to me...



 I could easily see a rivalry between you and Joshua Dyal's character brewing, a la Wolverine and Sabertooth. But don't feel locked into that; you could end up being lovers for all I know.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 11, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> You've been added as an alternate, Kajamba Lion (or do you prefer Nick?). By the way, I don't mind if you call me Mark (my actual name).




Sweet.    I'll keep an eye on this thread and the IC thread when it starts.

As for the name: Either/or.  I'm not really picky about it; I just started signing my posts with my real name one day and never stopped.

thanks,
Nick


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

Anyone else got concepts or characters thought up? I'm eager to see what the rest of y'all have!


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 11, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Anyone else got concepts or characters thought up? I'm eager to see what the rest of y'all have!




Here's my alternate character. Changed it a bit from my original concept 
Haven't done a full character sheet yet, just an outline.

*Vecis Cain*, Gentleman(thief) Extraordinaire

aka Count Graff il'Vereen, aka Damien Voul, the Silver Merchant, aka...

Don Juan/Casanova/Dick Turpin/Blackadder mixture with a good dash of an 19th century upperclass English nobleman, at least in outward appearance.
A well kept sharp sword in his posh cane, and an even sharper wit, combined with dashing good looks; this is how Vecis has survived through life. Having so far concentrated on merchants and minor nobles, Vecis has his mind set on loftier goals and upping the anties of his thrysts.
Born of an apparent poor seamstress and her no-spine husband (at least to his knowledge), Vecis was blessed with remarkable good looks and an ego to match his appearance. But even these humble beginnings didn't hold him back from exploiting his natural charm. As he grew older, he quicly realized what kind of impact his good looks had on the female population and he was soon engaged in several affairs with different merchants' wifes and daughters.

Human Rogue 1st

Cane sword (rapier)


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 11, 2004)

Still working out the details but leaning towards an elfin rogue who has traveled most of the continent and picked up a few skills on the way. Can't decide if he's going to be a rapier or dagger fighter, or even both, yet. Characterization wise he's a bit of a scoundrel, and a bit of a noble at heart, probably one of the more true "good" characters in the campaign, even as a rogue. He has a couple of secrets however that I won't reveal until I type up the full bio and work everything out.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 11, 2004)

This is all looking so really really good (there goes my grammar alarm!) Well, I guess the point that makes this so interesting for me is how I've set myself up to orchestrate these characters together when I've asked for so many of them to be loner types. I can see that, if nothing else, trust is going to be a big part of this story.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 11, 2004)

Eluvan, I came up with an idea for how our characters might have previously met.  Tell me what you think; if you like it, we'll use it (pending GM approval, of course), if not, we'll scrap it.



> About two years ago, when Velious first came to Sharn, he was baffled by a series of odd murders.  The victims had been subjected to some form of unearthly poision before being torn apart by tiny claws.  Velious asked the Sharn city guard for their help, but they had no men to spare.  At the time, a powerful member of the city council was putting pressure on the Watch to devote all of their resources to tracking down the thieves who had recently broken into one of the House Kundarak vaults.  Velious was disgusted by the fact that the interests of the wealthy Dragonmarked Houses were being put above the safety of Sharn's citizens.  A sympathetic Watch detective helped Velious contact Malthian, who had advised the Watch on similar cases in the past and who appeared to have a subtle understanding of the darker side of the supernatural.  Velious manged to convince Malthian to lend his assistance, and together they uncovered the identity of the killer (a rogue imp, loosed upon the city when its master passed away).  The two men have not worked together since the incident, but each remembers the other vividly.  (Velious has a great deal of respect for Malthian's investigative skills, but worries that the human may be tainted by dark powers).




If you like it, let me know.  You can make any changes you might like--it's just a rough idea at the moment.  We might be able to work one or more of the other characters into this story as well (for instance, Velious and Malthian might have sought out Joshua Dyal's character to help them take down the vicious imp).


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

That sounds fine to me, nonamazing. If anyone else is interested in getting in on it then yeah, that would be great too.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 11, 2004)

Sure, sounds great.  By the way, I'm more likely to have a rivalry, I'd imagine, with Velious than with the shifter soulknife; I'm a bit on edge around organized religion.  After the purge of the lycanthropes (which, granted, took place many generations ago) I don't trust them to decide that shifters aren't just as bad.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 11, 2004)

Also, just looked at the expanded character creation rules; looks like I'll need to spend some more money, spend some more skill points, and increase my AC...


----------



## eabha (Dec 12, 2004)

I apologize for what is surely to be a very long post...

*Aalin Ranohrel*
*Human Female Artificer 1*
*Alignment:* NG
*Religion:* The Sovereign Host (Onatar, NG God of Artifice and the Forge)
*Age:* 17
*Size:* Medium; 5’3”, 115lb.
*Languages:* Common, Goblinoid, Dwarven, Giant

*Traits:* Plucky (lord, I _hate _ the word 'plucky'...), Quick
*Flaws:* Vulnerable
*Sanity:* 50/50

*Abilities:*
Str	12 (+1)
Dex	14 (+2)
Con	12 (+1)
Int	16 (+3)
Wis	10 (+0)
Cha	14 (+2)

*Hit Points:* 6 (1d6+1-1 Quick Trait)
*Initiative:* +2 (Dex)
*Speed: * 40 ft. (30 + 10 for Quick Trait)
*Armour Class:* 15 = 10 + 2 (Dex) + 4 (class defense bonus) -1 (Vulnerable Flaw)
*Saves:* Fort +0 (base +0 / Con +1 / -1 Plucky Trait); Ref +2 (base +0 / Dex +2); Will +3 (base +2 / Wis +0 / +1 Plucky Trait)
*Action Points:* 5

*Class Features:* Artificer Knowledge; Artisan Bonus; Disable Trap; Item Creation.
*Infusions:* 3 per day = 2 + 1 bonus for high Int score.
*Craft Reserve:* 17 (used 3 to make scrolls...see below)

*Feats:* Magical Aptitude / Skill Focus - Use Magic Device / Artificer bonus feat - Scribe Scroll / Education

*Skills:*
Appraise: +7 (ranks +4 / Int +3)
Concentration: +5 (ranks +4 / Con +1)
Craft (blacksmithing): +7 (ranks +4 / Int +3)
Disable Device: +7 (ranks +4 / Int +3)
Knowledge (arcana): +6 (ranks +3 / Int +3)
Knowledge (architecture and engineering): +6 (ranks +3 / Int +3)
Knowledge (history): +5 (ranks +1 / Int +3 / Education +1)
Knowledge (religion): +5 (ranks +1 / Int +3 / Education +1)
Search: +7 (ranks +4 / Int +3)
Spellcraft: +9 (ranks +4 / Int +3 / Magical Aptitude +2)
Use Magic Device: +11 (ranks +4 / Cha +2 / Magical Aptitude +2 / Skill Focus +3)*

*_UMD check is +13 to activate scrolls (Artisan Bonus)_

*BAB:* +0
*Melee:* +1 (+0 BAB, +1 Str)
*Ranged:* +2 (+0 BAB, +2 Dex)    
*Attacks:*
light crossbow +2;1d8 piercing, 19-20/x2 
dagger +1; 1d4+1 slashing/piercing, 19-20/x2 
light mace +1; 1d6+1 bludgeoning, x2

*Gear (total value: 88gp / total weight: 24.5lb.):*
Travelling clothes (1gp, 5lb.)
Light crossbow (35gp, 4lb.)
20 crossbow bolts in cases (2gp, 2lb.)
Dagger (2gp, 2lb.)
Light mace (5gp, 4lb.)
Backpack (2gp, 2lb.)
Waterskin (1gp, 5lb.)
Scroll Case (1gp, 0.5lb.)
Scrolls (13gp x 3 = 39gp, 0lb.) - Scrolls to be chosen soon...


*Background:* Aalin is a farm girl with a dream, and it _isn’t_ to be a blacksmith. But then, apprenticing with the local smith, Maril, was just a cover. In fact, Maril wasn’t exactly what _he_ appeared to be, either. 

Aalin met Maril at age 11 when she accompanied her father to the workshop with a plough blade that needed to be repaired. The older man and the child struck up a friendship which lead to an apprenticeship in more than just blacksmithing.

In Maril, Aalin felt she had found an intellectual equal (such was her ego, even at that age) and he knew things...he knew about faraway places and strange creatures.

And _magic_.

Maril was not just a blacksmith. He was an Artificer, long since retired from a life of adventuring across Khorvaire and beyond, and now settled just outside the village of Bluevine in Aundair to live the quiet life of a smith.

He recognized the girl’s talent for magic almost immediately and realized that he might now have the chance to pass down some of his knowledge to someone else. He could also see that Aalin was not like other girls her age. She was pretty, charming and well-liked, but not well-understood. Maril knew Aalin would not be able to find a place for herself in the small community. It would have been different had her parents the resources to send her to school. But this was not to be.

Thus, she spent the next six years working in Maril’s workshop. There, she learned blacksmithing. She also listened raptly to his stories about exotic locations - the Pond of Shadows, Taer Sadaen, Dreadhold - and studied the languages of distant peoples and creatures. 

And she learned about magic and began to dream of an adventurer’s life. The farm would no longer do. When she wasn’t at Maril’s, she was in her own workshop, in the hayloft of the family barn, where she practiced and worked on her own magical creations. Her parents despaired and the townspeople continued to talk.

Though he was clearly advancing in age, Maril had always seemed healthy and strong. So it was a shock to Aalin when, after a minor accident in the shop, her master fell ill. Local healing and Maril’s own skill with magic were not enough to overcome the infection, which continued to spread. Maril eventually died.

***

I imagine that after her master's death, Aalin left town and headed for Sharn, looking for adventure. I haven't yet got her to the 'Morgrave Gambit' part, but that's coming.

She's young, and for all her feelings of superiority, she's got little experience of the real world; she's just heard stories and read books. She might even be a bit of a liability to any party taking her on...but she's also pretty keen to dive right in and see what happens.

I hope Aalin, who seems quite different from the rest of the characters already posted, will find a place within the party. If Aalin is not the sort of character you are looking for, or if you have any suggestions, corrections, etc., please let me know.


----------



## eabha (Dec 12, 2004)

Just a quick note...

I know that my character in the above post does not quite conform to all the rules as you have posted them, adamantineangel.

I haven't spent 350gp. Frankly, I don't see how Aalin would have access to that kind of money considering her background and where she's from. But perhaps her mentor left a few things behind for her...

Also, four extra skill points? Did I read that right, it _stacks_? I haven't added them in because I really just wasn't sure.

Anyhow, I will continue working on things this afternoon when I return from brunch and holiday shopping.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2004)

I would like to be considered for an Alternate position as well.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 12, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> I hope Aalin, who seems quite different from the rest of the characters already posted, will find a place within the party. If Aalin is not the sort of character you are looking for, or if you have any suggestions, corrections, etc., please let me know.




I think Aalin seems like a very interesting character who brings some variety to the group.  I also had an idea about a tentative connection between Aalin and Velious.  See what you think of this: Some years ago, while he was still an active adventurer, Aalin's future mentor Maril briefly visited the elven nation of Aerenal.  While there, Maril was a guest of the royal Mendyrian family.  Maril's stories had a strong impact on the young Velious (who, at the time, was the elven age equivalent of a teenager).  When Meril left, he presented Velious' family with a small but elegant present: the _minor mask of the Mendyrian_, which Velious' mother later passed on to him.

Velious would remember Maril fondly, and would probably be well disposed to anyone who had been a friend of Maril.  Aalin might recognize the mask that Velious wears as bearing unique traces of Maril's crafting style (via her Artificer Knowledge ability).  Let me know what you think of these ideas--if you don't care for it, that's fine.




			
				eabha said:
			
		

> I haven't spent 350gp. Frankly, I don't see how Aalin would have access to that kind of money considering her background and where she's from. But perhaps her mentor left a few things behind for her...




Might I offer the suggestion that Maril could have left behind a collection of rare inks and specially prepared blank scrolls?  Then, between your Craft Reserve and your starting resources, you would have a good explanation for beginning the game with an assortment of useful 1st level scrolls (note: each 1st level scroll would take about 13 gp of your starting resources and 1 point from your initial craft reserve).




			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm more likely to have a rivalry, I'd imagine, with Velious than with the shifter soulknife; I'm a bit on edge around organized religion. After the purge of the lycanthropes (which, granted, took place many generations ago) I don't trust them to decide that shifters aren't just as bad.




Ha!  That sounds great!  And it should be a lot of fun to play out.  The ironic thing is that Velious proably dislikes the Church of the Silver Flame almost as much as your average Shifter--he considers the Church hypocritical and somewhat corrupt.




			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Class Defense Bonus' (unlike Spell Points') author anticipated non-PHP classes and gives your class exactly what you stated (See Table 4-2 in Unearthed Arcana).




I'm an idiot.  I was agonizing over the choice and the answer was right there in front of me (I know I looked at the page that chart is on--I just glazed over it, I guess.)


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 12, 2004)

First of all, let me apologze for posting so much stuff--it's just that I haven't been able to do any gaming for quite some time now, and I'm a little overexcited.  Please let me know if I'm getting annoying.

Anyway, I wanted to put up this little description of Velious' mask:



> The _minor mask of the Mendyrian_ is exquisitely crafted from interlocking pieces of blackwood, designed to resemble the the holy symbol of the Undying Court (see page 71 of the Eberron CS for reference).  The natural black colouring of the wood has been enhanced to make the _mask_ as dark as shadow, except for a bright red teardrop shape around the left eye.  A minor illusion around the _mask's_ eyeholes obsure the wearer's eyes, causing onlookers to to see nothing but blackness where the eyes would be.  This neither obscures nor enchances the wearer's eyesight, but the unsettling effect it generates does make the wearer seem more imposing, granting a +1 enhancement bonus to Intimidate skill checks.  The effect, however, tends to unintentionally frighten those the wearer speaks with, imposing a -1 penalty on all Diplomacy checks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 12, 2004)

You still looking for Alts?

I recently seemed to have lost.. 3 dm's and would like to try out a game of Ebberron since FR's seems to hate me right now.


----------



## eabha (Dec 12, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I also had an idea about a tentative connection between Aalin and Velious...
> 
> ...Might I offer the suggestion that Maril could have left behind a collection of rare inks and specially prepared blank scrolls?  Then, between your Craft Reserve and your starting resources, you would have a good explanation for beginning the game with an assortment of useful 1st level scrolls





Both great ideas, nonamazing. Thank you for giving the matter some thought. I'll start thinking about useful scrolls. And I'm sure that Aalin will be glad to find that she's not without potential friends and allies in the world.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 12, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> Also, four extra skill points? Did I read that right, it _stacks_? I haven't added them in because I really just wasn't sure.



 Yep, it's a byproduct of removing the penalty for multi-classing. I've used it in games in the past and it hasn't been a problem so far. 

 As to your earlier questions, let's take a look at a general synopsis of your extra options; none of them are required and to be honest, unless something rounds out your character concept I like your character as-is. By the way, does it match an Iconic character of any sort? I was sort of thinking of the small girl assisting the assassin in _The Professional_, except your character isn't a killer* (obviously).



			
				myself said:
			
		

> *Unearted Arcana Options
> *::>Bloodlines
> Your family line has had some powerful creature in its past and is manifesting in you in minor, medium, or major ways. Taking a bloodline gives you benefits at certain levels depending on the power of the bloodline. To equal this out, you do end up losing a level every so often wherein you don't get any class abilities.
> ::>Racial Paragons
> ...



 *Which brings up a good point: one of the main ways D&D deals with character growth is through the death and looting of monsters and foes. I find that it is difficult to reward XP without standard XP tables in front of me, but I do do it and I try to be as fair as possible, leaning more towards the defeat of such creatures than toward their death. It is extremely rare in the Cthulu Mythos for a creature to be slain and in keeping with that I want everyone to remember that you won't have to hack 'n' slash to get XP.

 KaintheSeeker, I've added you as an alternate and closed recruiting. I've left a spot open for Tailspinner also as I noticed that Tailspinner had noted interest when I'd first posted this idea for a game.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 12, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> Both great ideas, nonamazing. Thank you for giving the matter some thought. I'll start thinking about useful scrolls. And I'm sure that Aalin will be glad to find that she's not without potential friends and allies in the world.



 Well, nonamazing beat me to the punch. But I do have some more world-integrating ideas that will help with the extra gold I've given everyone.

 eabha, Aalin could have had an uncle/aunt/some other relative that lived in Sharn. Two years ago, s/he died (leaving behind a heck of an imp to deal with) and left a will. You were mysteriously named as a benefactor but were never notified due to your extremity from Sharn (in the minds of the legal people involved). Still searching for clues as to this mysterious individual, Velius and/or Malthian and/or 'eezer could track down this final heir, hoping that she might lead to finally closing the case.

  Your inheritence could be whatever amount of gold you haven't spent (and some documents you might be interested in ...)

 I'm off to my weekly real world game each Sunday night (not the one I run this week, though  ). I'll be back tomorrow sometime. Thanks for all the work y'all've done so far, I promise I'll do my best to make it worth it.


----------



## eabha (Dec 12, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> By the way, does it match an Iconic character of any sort? I was sort of thinking of the small girl assisting the assassin in _The Professional_, except your character isn't a killer* (obviously).




Yeah, I was thinking youthful sidekick but hadn't put my finger on just the right one. The girl is a good choice, though. 

I'll add the extra skill points to my character. I've got UA and will take a look at it, but really, I also kind of like Aalin as she is.

Thanks!


Ooops! We posted at the same time, I guess, adamantineangel. Your idea about Aalin's being an heir is intriguing. If you want to work it into the backstory, that'd be cool. I'll still have a fair amount of gold not yet spent, even with the scrolls.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 13, 2004)

Playing a wizard, I've got a couple questions.

Will there be significant availability to acquire spells from others, scrolls, etc.?  Follow up to that, will there be an amount of time and resources where I'll be able to scribe new spells into my spellbook?

If these are going to be pretty rare, could I take Collegiate Wizard from Complete Arcane?  Because otherwise I'm going to have a pretty empty spellbook to draw upon.

Since I'm also playing a necromancer, and reading the spell point system, I only get to prepare an additional spell of each level, however I don't gain any additional points to cast this spell.  I find this pretty much makes me want to not be a specialist wizard (losing two schools for just being able to prepare an additional spell and not having the extra spell points to be able to cast it sort of sucks, I know they say versatility but specialists really lose out in the long run without even that minor benefit).

Is there something that could rectify this?  Perhaps an extra necromancy-only spell point pool from which I can cast necromancy spells (with a number of spell points in it to cast a spell at current caster level for each spell level I've access to).

Something like:
1st Level: 1 sp
2nd Level: 2 sp
3rd Level: 3 + 3 sp
4th Level: 4 + 4 sp
5th Level: 5 + 5 + 5 sp
etc...

I think that's about it.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 13, 2004)

Alright finally got chance to get things going on my character...

Henry Whatley    1st level Soulknife    Shifter   Alignment:Chaotic Neutral

Str: 12  +1
Dex: 16  +3
Con: 16  +3
Int: 10
Wis: 12  +1
Chr: 10 

San: 60
AC: 15 (10 +2 armor  +3 dex) Touch: 13  Flat:12
BAB: +0
Melee: +1   Range:+3
Saves:
Fort: 3...Ref: 5...Will: 3

Shifting:
Beasthide: +4 AC bonus with shifting (+2 from Beasthide elite feat) +2 Con.
9 rounds 2/day

Feats/Abilities:
Beasthide Elite, Mind Blade, Weapon Focus (mindblade), Wild Talent, Low-light vision

Weapons:    Attack Bonus.....Dam........Crit
Soulknife.........+2................d6+1......19-20/x2 (magic weapon dam reduction)
Light Crossbow  +3...............d8..........19-20/x2


Skills.......................Rank..............Stat......Mod.........Total
Climb...........................................+1.........+2...........+3
Balance.......................................+3.........+2...........+5
Know:forbidden Lore.+1..................+1.......................+3
Hide......................+3...................+3.......................+6
Jump.....................+2...................+1.........+2...........+5
Concentration.........+2...................+3.......................+5
Spot.....................+2...................+1........................+3
Move Silently..........+2....................+3.......................+5
Search..................+2..............................................+2



Background:
Just a quick thought, will have more tomorrow...been a busy weekend..
Son of a explorer/graverobber/nutcase, Henry grew up on the fringes of the Mournland. His father, who lost his wife during a run in with a pretty upset wight during a tomb robbery, spent most nights talking about how his love kept calling him from the mournlands...driving to explore and find the 'Necklace of Faces' that could bring her back from the undead hosts. Watching his father lose his sanity (while barely keeping his own), during their forays into the twisted land, really shook Henry to the core of his being. It was during one of these 'exlplorations' that he watched his father get caught and dissected by a necromantic lich...he still has nightmares about this night, although he does not remember _how_ he managed to escape from the same fate all he can remember is coming aware of walking in one of the massive graveyards of that horrible land. 
As he wondered the land, the picture of his fathers death burned into his brain his emotions were in turmoil. Ranging from deep sorrow to fiery anger...it was during his height of anger that he felt the burning energy channeling through his body, culminating in a black and silver edged blade of energy his first extension of his soulblade power. This psionic ability helped his brain focus, bringing him back into lucidity. Instead of wondering lost in the land, he was able to find his way back to civilization and with coins found upon the dead he survive once again in civilized lands.
 The months spent by himself, seeing the dead and other horrors walking, caused his mind to be a bit unhinged..leaving him talking and argueing with himself at times. Now recently he has begun hearing his father, calling him back to the Mournland, to continue the quest the he had failed. To bring back his father and his mother...

Appearance:
Henry is a ragged looking shifter, his hair not in the best care with 'touched' eyes looking out at any who come near. His clothes seem to have a scent of the grave about them, no matter how clean he tries to keep them. Although he does respond to others about him, and tries to keep up with conversations of any compainions he is with, his unexplained tendancy to answer strange unheard questions raises quite a few eyebrows.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 13, 2004)

So, anyone want me to host a "Rogues' Galllery" type document?  I can throw all these characters into a common format and put them on my website if everyone likes.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 13, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was thinking youthful sidekick but hadn't put my finger on just the right one. The girl is a good choice, though. <snip> If you want to work it into the backstory, that'd be cool. I'll still have a fair amount of gold not yet spent, even with the scrolls.



Cool, I'm glad I've hit on the right kind of mental image for you, defiant against the world. As for working you in, I appreciate you working with me on that, I think I'll add that in.



			
				ferrix said:
			
		

> If these are going to be pretty rare, could I take Collegiate Wizard from Complete Arcane? Because otherwise I'm going to have a pretty empty spellbook to draw upon.



I tend to give lots of downtime between chapters after years(!) of DMing one campaign without a single stop. If you'd like to take that feat, I'll be more than glad to allow it if you can come up with a patron NPC and some info on the College you went to.

As for the spell points, the text does state to allow you your 'extra spell' to be added to your spell list for the day for free. Did you know that already? If not, is that enough to outweigh the issue?



			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> Background:<snip>
> I figure Henrys wild talent emerged from his constant exposure to the strange energies found in the mournland, possibly as a way to defend himself from the horrors found there. He is a bit 'twitchy' you could say sometimes talking to himself(?) about pieces of jewelry and some such things....



Oooh, you've hit the nail on the head and you probably didn't know you were swinging a hammer. I'll take what you've got and more, ferretguysir, and a second helping too.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So, anyone want me to host a "Rogues' Galllery" type document? I can throw all these characters into a common format and put them on my website if everyone likes.



Sounds great! I'd like a site I could add maps and stuff to as well.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 13, 2004)

Maybe I should set up a yahoogroups then to host them, and anyone in the group could upload files.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 13, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Maybe I should set up a yahoogroups then to host them, and anyone in the group could upload files.



If you haven't already done so, I've got a failed PBeM group, twistedfaterpg yahoo group, that we can use.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 13, 2004)

I haven't done so; I was tossing around names that sounded profoundly silly, like Cthulberron and the like.  We'd probably do better just joining yours.  I'll go sign up now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. I didn't see the thread until today.

Iconic: Sir Lancelot
Character: Warforged Fighter or Paladin

I'll flesh this out this evening if that's OK.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 13, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay. I didn't see the thread until today.
> 
> Iconic: Sir Lancelot
> Character: Warforged Fighter or Paladin
> ...



Actually, with my (meager) requirement of two posts per week, and with the holidays, I believe it only fair to allow everyone until the New Year to get everything up and going.

But this evening is quite alright by me!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 13, 2004)

Still lookign over ideas.


What sorts you got so far, maybe that will help. If it wasn't for the level adjust problem I'd try a drow artificer or fighter type.. someone with memory (perhaps dabbling in things best left alone?)


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is the character sheet. Will try to get the full background up soon, probably later today. Iconic characters are a blend between a Musketeer and Solomon Kane(just need guns). Publically however he's a bit more a stereotypical scoundrel.



> Kaestral 1st level NG Swashbuckler Elf
> 
> Str: 12 +1
> Dex: 16 +3
> ...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 13, 2004)

And you know.. realizing the same effect could be down with a drow/elf crossbreed like in the Demon stone game..looks without the pesky level up penanlty.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 13, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> AC: 16 (10 +3 Class Defense +3 dex) Touch: 13 Flat: 13



Class defense bonus adds to Touch AC.

Good work, can't wait to see the background.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 13, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> And you know.. realizing the same effect could be down with a drow/elf crossbreed like in the Demon stone game..looks without the pesky level up penanlty.



If you want to be a dusky or dark looking elf, fine by me. If you want to come from Xen'drik, even more fine by me  I haven't defined the drow, yet, and neither has WotC; that's a big task, in my opinion. Thus, I can't allow a drow in the game right now.

If you or anyone else wants to play someone with a level adjustment of +1 or less, I use the Player's Guide to Forgotten Realms method of subtracting your level adjustment to each and every roll you make until you make your way out of level adjustment. I highly encourage everyone to use standard player races, but if the concept is good and sound I'll consider it. Use the following list for races I'd consider:

Catfolk from the Miniatures Handbook
Dromites from the Expanded Psionics Handbook
Half-giants from the Expanded Psionics Handbook
Hobgoblins from the Monster Manual
Poison Dusk Lizardfolk from Monster Manual III


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 14, 2004)

> Oooh, you've hit the nail on the head and you probably didn't know you were swinging a hammer. I'll take what you've got and more, ferretguysir, and a second helping too.




No prob adamantine, just like the idea of a nightmare haunted pc, fits with the whole cthulhu style...Thinking of perhaps a bonus (+1) on knowledge:undead, in exchange for Nightmare flaw...perhaps daily will save (dc10-15) depending on dreams night before which leave a penalty on fear saves, and all skill/combat related activities due to draining effects of dreams...

Glad we have time to develop characters as this has been a hell time at work.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 14, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I tend to give lots of downtime between chapters after years(!) of DMing one campaign without a single stop. If you'd like to take that feat, I'll be more than glad to allow it if you can come up with a patron NPC and some info on the College you went to.
> 
> As for the spell points, the text does state to allow you your 'extra spell' to be added to your spell list for the day for free. Did you know that already? If not, is that enough to outweigh the issue?




Well, if there is lots of downtime, I'll avoid that feat for another.

About the spell points, I had pointed out that I add it to my list of prepared spells, but I don't get any bonus spell points to cast it.  That is what really sucks down the only real benefit of specializing (getting a bonus spell that you can cast in addition to your norm; without that you get very little in exchange for dropping two full schools of magic, about 20% of spells) and replaces it with a very negligable benefit.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 14, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Thinking of perhaps a bonus (+1) on knowledge:undead, in exchange for Nightmare flaw...perhaps daily will save (dc10-15) depending on dreams night before which leave a penalty on fear saves, and all skill/combat related activities due to draining effects of dreams...




How about this as a trait:

*Dark Knowledge* - You have exceptional insight into an aspect of lore that few others dare study, but the terrible things you know drive you closer to the edge of madness.  You gain a +1 bonus on all knowledge (undead) skill checks, but suffer a 5% penalty on all Sanity checks made involving undead.

Whadda ya think?  The trait could be related to why the character is slightly crazy.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 14, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> ferretguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would work quite well, if ferretguy feels that it is worth a trait. I'd also consider the following trait:

*Dark Link* - You hold knowledge of forbidden things, but are unable to access them at will. Whenever you encounter your Dark Link (whether it be a particular statuette, a forbidden tome, or a type of creature, such as an Aberration or Undead of at least 5 HD, or something along these lines), you immediately gain an insight bonus to Knowledge: Forbidden Lore equal to your hit dice. You gain this (and thus, reduce your Sanity Maximum) before any Sanity checks made on encountering this Dark Link. This bonus lasts for the length of time with the Dark Link plus one hour, for a maximum of 24 hours. You do not gain this bonus for a second encounter with the same manifestation of your Dark Link.



			
				ferrix said:
			
		

> About the spell points, I had pointed out that I add it to my list of prepared spells, but I don't get any bonus spell points to cast it. That is what really sucks down the only real benefit of specializing (getting a bonus spell that you can cast in addition to your norm; without that you get very little in exchange for dropping two full schools of magic, about 20% of spells) and replaces it with a very negligable benefit.



Then I would consider adding a spell pool along the lines you're speaking of as follows: Necromantic Spell Pool equal to your caster level plus the Spell Points of the cost of the highest necromancy spell you can cast.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Blade*
Warforged Fighter 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Religion: None
Size: M, 6'10" 314 lbs.
Age: 2
Speed: 30 ft.

*Abilities:*
Strength: 16 (+3)
Dexterity: 16 (+3)
Constitution: 18 (+4)
Intelligence: 10 (+0)
Wisdom: 6 (-2)
Charisma: 6 (-2)

*Armor Class:* 18 = 10 + 3 (dex) + 5 (natural)
*Hit Points:* 14
*Initiative:* +3 = +3 (dex)
*Action Points:* 5
*Sanity:* 30

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +5 = +3 (con) +2 base
Reflex: +4 = +4 (dex) +0 base
Will: -2 = -2 (wis) +0 base

*Base Attack Bonus:* +1
Attack – MW Greatsword +6, 2d6+4 damage

*Skills (only ranked ones noted):*
Climb: +5 = 4 ranks +3 (str) -2 ACP
Jump: +5 = 4 ranks +3 (str) -2 ACP
Ride: +7 = 4 ranks +3 (dex)

*Language:* Common

*Racial Traits:*
Living Construct Subtype (Ex)
Composite Plating
Light Fortification (Ex)
Natural Weapon

*Feats:*
Mithral Body (1st level)
Weapon Focus/Greatsword (fighter bonus)

*Equipment:*
Masterwork Greatsword (cost 350 gp, weight 8 lbs.) scabbard built into ‘his’ back

*Background:*
Blade was completed just as the war ended and so ‘he’ never saw any action. Although ‘he’ doesn’t actually have a gender ‘he’ prefers to be thought of as male. ‘He’ was to be the first of a new line of warforged better built for war. But he is unique in that ‘he’ was the only one of ‘his’ type actually constructed.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 14, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Background:*
> Blade was completed just as the war ended and so ‘he’ never saw any action. Although ‘he’ doesn’t actually have a gender ‘he’ prefers to be thought of as male. ‘He’ was to be the first of a new line of warforged better built for war. But he is unique in that ‘he’ was the only one of ‘his’ type actually constructed.



I want more, and I want something grand or mysterious as to the nature of your construction (if that's okay with you): hidden potential, demon soul, elemental weapons hidden within, what have you (once again, if that meshes with your character concept).

I think that with you being the only 'forged so far that we could go far with what it means to be a 'forged, both pyschologically and socially; more specifically, what is horrific to a warforged, especially one that hasn't seen large battles.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 14, 2004)

Another quick idea I had was that Kaestral met Aalin on the way to Sharn and befriended her. Possibly he thought she wasn't ready to be out in the world on her own and has decided to "shepherd" her or some such, all the while still trying to play the convincing rogue to everyone else.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

Alrighty, will have character up probably tonight.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Moranu the Dead Walker
[B]Class:[/B] Necromancer
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 5 (1d4+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/--
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Class Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +1    +0    +0    -1    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scalpel                   -1     1d4-1      19-20x2
Staff                     -1     1d6-1         20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Daelkyr, Mabran, Draconic, Infernal

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bonus feats, Bonus skill points, Skeletal Minion, Scribe Scroll

[B]Feats:[/B] Corpsecrafter, Deadly Chill, Nimble Bones, Life Leech, Scribe Scroll

[B]Flaws & Traits:[/B] Feeble, Vulnerable, Slippery, Absent Minded

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Heal                       2    +2          +4
Concentration              4    +1          +5
Spellcraft                 4    +4          +8
Craft: Alchemy             4    +4    +2    +10
Knowledge: Arcana          4    +4    +1    +9
Knowledge: Religion        4    +4    +1    +9
Knowledge: The Planes      4    +4    +1    +9
Knowledge: Local           4    +4    +1    +9

[B]Worn Equipment:         Cost  Weight[/B]
Scalpel                   2gp    1lb
Staff                     0gp    4lb
Cold Weather Outfit       -gp    -lb
Winter Blanket            5sp    3lb
Scroll Case               1gp   .5lb
Spell Component Pouch     5gp    2lb
Spellbook                15gp    3lb
Magic Missile Wand 10chg 75gp    0lb

[B]Stored Equipment:       Cost  Weight[/b] Often Carried By Trundle
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Journal                  15gp    3lb
MW Alchemists? Tools     55gp    5lb
Sealing Wax               1gp    1lb
Unholy Water (2)         50gp    2lb
Hooded Lantern            7gp    2lb
Flasks of Oil (10)        1gp   10lb
Waterskins (2)            2gp    8lb
Rations-10 days           5gp   10lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb  [B]Worn Weight:[/B]13.5lb

[B]Money:[/B] 45gp 5sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                26    53    80   160   400

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 115lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] White, often bloodshot
[B]Hair:[/B] Lustrous Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pallid
```

*Spellbook:* 
*0th Level:* All except enchantment and illusion
*1st Level:* Summon Undead I, Seething Eyebane, Ray of Enfeeblement, Grease, Cause Fear, Obscuring Mist

*Spell Points Per Day:* 3 (2 necromancy only)
*0th Level Spells/Day:* 5/day

*Prepared Spells*
*0th Level:* Touch of Fatigue, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, _open slot_
*1st Level:* Ray of Enfeeblement, Grease, _open slot_

*Appearance:* Moranu's tall frame is gaunt, constantly wrapped in winter clothes and a heavy winter blanket to ward off even the slightest chill.  His hair is a lustrous almost oily black, which falls straight to his shoulders.  His eyes set deep in the sockets, the bloodshot pupil-less white staring back at the world.  Long skeletal fingers clutch a curmudgeonly dark staff of warped wood.

*Background:* coming

Trundle, human skeleton warrior 1; medium undead; HD 1d12+2 (8hp); Init +9; Speed 30 feet; AC 19 (+1 Dex, +2 Natural, +2 Shield, +4 Armor), flatfooted 18, touch 11; Bab +0, Grapple +3; Atk +3 melee (1d4+3+1d6, critical 20/x2, claw), Atk +3 melee (2d4+4, critical 20/x4, scythe); Full Atk: +3/+3 melee (1d4+3+1d6, critical 20/x2, claw); SA: deadly chill; SQ: DR 5/bludgeoning, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to cold, undead traits; SV Fort +0, Refl +1, Will +2; Str 17, Dex 13, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1. Improved Initiative. Possessions: Scale Mail (50gp, 30lb), Scythe (18gp, 10lb).


----------



## eabha (Dec 15, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Another quick idea I had was that Kaestral met Aalin on the way to Sharn and befriended her. Possibly he thought she wasn't ready to be out in the world on her own and has decided to "shepherd" her or some such, all the while still trying to play the convincing rogue to everyone else.




Cool! I'm sure Aalin would love the company. It's a long trip.

But don't tell her you think she's not ready to be out in the world. I'm not sure this has occurred to her just yet   .


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 15, 2004)

> Trundle, human skeleton warrior 1; medium undead; HD 1d12+2 (8hp); Init +9; Speed 30 feet; AC 19 (+1 Dex, +2 Natural, +2 Shield, +4 Armor), flatfooted 18, touch 11; Bab +0, Grapple +3; Atk +3 melee (1d4+3+1d6, critical 20/x2, claw), Atk +3 melee (2d4+4, critical 20/x4, scythe); Full Atk: +3/+3 melee (1d4+3+1d6, critical 20/x2, claw); SA: deadly chill; SQ: DR 5/bludgeoning, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to cold, undead traits; SV Fort +0, Refl +1, Will +2; Str 17, Dex 13, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1. Improved Initiative. Possessions: Scale Mail (50gp, 30lb), Scythe (18gp, 10lb).





That's just creepy, in a good way.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 15, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> Cool! I'm sure Aalin would love the company. It's a long trip.
> 
> But don't tell her you think she's not ready to be out in the world. I'm not sure this has occurred to her just yet   .





Of course, Kaestral's lived for over 100 years, he's learned at least _some_ things about basic psychology.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 15, 2004)

Really like both those suggestions..think I'll go with the Dark Link...let's go ahead and, with my background in dealing with undead, lets make the Undead over 5 HD being the trigger...
 Looking over Ferrix's character, thats just going to give ol'Henry the creeps....


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

Bwahaha!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 15, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Henry Whatley 1st level Soulknife Shifter





			
				Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Kaestral 1st level Swashbuckler Elf



ferretguy, Captain, do you all have any Alignments in mind? I'm making some notes, and didn't see 'em.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 15, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> *Traits:* Plucky (lord, I _hate _the word 'plucky'...), Quick
> *Flaws:* Vulnerable
> 
> *Feats:* Magical Aptitude / Skill Focus - Use Magic Device / Artificer bonus feat - Scribe Scroll



As far as I can tell, you are owed another Feat. One for first level, one for being human, and one to balance the Flaw.


----------



## eabha (Dec 15, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell, you are owed another Feat. One for first level, one for being human, and one to balance the Flaw.




Sorry. I need to read a little more carefully, I guess. I can't think of what I want off the top of my head (didn't bring books to work today) but I'll get it filled in soon.

I guess you noticed that I've added a few things in (traits, flaw, sanity, class defense bonus, etc.). Still working on scrolls. Hard to do when the books are all at home. So perhaps tonight I can put the finishing touches on everything.

Thanks for the eagle-eyes! I hope nothing else is amiss.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 15, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> Sorry. <snip> I hope nothing else is amiss.



No worries, I'm just sitting here bored at work. I got done looking at alignments, and now I'm on feats. These things, plus the character classes and backgrounds constitute the most vocal of player choices, and I want to make sure that everyone gets what they're looking for out of the game.

I've added a matrix of information that I have so far. You'll probably have to be added to the group to view it; but I'm not going to require that. Please feel free to join though. Attached on the front page is the newest matrix, and I've also added an Alignment grid.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 15, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bwahaha!



My, my, what *are* we going to do with you?

This is getting extremely difficult (which I enjoy) to make in to a cohesive whole. How to integrate a double sized party with LN, LE, NG, N, CG, and CN characters will be greatest (and most dearly prized) challenge in my DMing career.

Thanks for the Christmas present, y'all!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 15, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> ferretguy, Captain, do you all have any Alignments in mind? I'm making some notes, and didn't see 'em.





Fixed.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 16, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> This is getting extremely difficult (which I enjoy) to make into a cohesive whole. How to integrate a double sized party with LN, LE, NG, N, CG, and CN characters will be greatest (and most dearly prized) challenge in my DMing career.




I can say for certain that this is going to lead to a lot of interesting roleplaying.  The character I really expect to take center stage is, of course, Trundle.  I think he..err, it...has serious star power.  In fact, can we change the game's title to "The Adventures of Trundle and Friends"?    

Ferrix, you should have Moranu to take Bard at second level and put his skill points into Perform: Xylophone.  Then his skeletal minion could also be his musical instrument!



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> Still working on scrolls. Hard to do when the books are all at home.




When I looked over at adamantineangel's character matrix (which is quite helpful, by the way), I remembered that I'm the only healer in the party.  Since Artificers can make and use divine scrolls, perhaps you could have some of the scrolls be healing magics?  I think that might be a big help to the party as a whole.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't believe that I forgot alignment...well taken care of...


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Can't believe that I forgot alignment...well taken care of...



I canna find it


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, anyone have the class defense bonus for the Ranger handy?  I want to fix my AC, and don't have my copy of _Unearthed Arcana_ with me.  I could look it up tonight when I get home, but I've got a busy evening (tonight's Blood Bowl, and tomorrow's my face to face Eberron game) so I'll probably forget.


----------



## eabha (Dec 16, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone have the class defense bonus for the Ranger handy?  I want to fix my AC, and don't have my copy of _Unearthed Arcana_ with me.  I could look it up tonight when I get home, but I've got a busy evening (tonight's Blood Bowl, and tomorrow's my face to face Eberron game) so I'll probably forget.




It's +3.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

A: +2
B: +3
C: +4
D: +6

Divide your level by 3, rounding down. Add that number to your Class Defense Bonus.

A: Monk, Sorcerer, Wizard, or class with no armor proficiencies.
B: Bard, Ranger, Rogue, or class with light armor proficiencies.
C: Barbarian, Druid, or class with light and medium armor proficiencies.
D: Cleric, Fighter, Paladin, or class with all armor proficiencies.


----------



## eabha (Dec 16, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> When I looked over at adamantineangel's character matrix (which is quite helpful, by the way), I remembered that I'm the only healer in the party.  Since Artificers can make and use divine scrolls, perhaps you could have some of the scrolls be healing magics?  I think that might be a big help to the party as a whole.




Yeah, I noticed that.

No problem as Aalin was already thinking along those lines...not of joining up with a healing-challenged party, but of having some healing magic around.

By the way, adamantine, how would you like me to handle the scrolls? Would you like to roll UMD checks for them? How many is Aalin allowed to make/attempt to make?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 16, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> It's +3.



Cool, thanks.  Now I just have to firm up my gold and equipment before we start and I'll be good to go.  Oh, and 6 Action Points to start?  Or am I remembering that wrongly?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that.
> 
> No problem as Aalin was already thinking along those lines...not of joining up with a healing-challenged party, but of having some healing magic around.
> 
> By the way, adamantine, how would you like me to handle the scrolls? Would you like to roll UMD checks for them? How many is Aalin allowed to make/attempt to make?



Well, let's remind ourselves of the math to make sure that we (most importantly I) understand what we're doing:

You can create scrolls (via the Scribe Scroll feat), emulating any spell that a caster of your Artificer level +2 could cast. Thus, any spell a 3rd level caster could cast:

Bard: 0 and 1
Cleric: 0, 1 and 2
Druid: 0, 1, and 2*
Hexblade: -
Paladin: -
Ranger: -
Sorcerer: 0 and 1
Warmage: 0 and 1
Wizard: 0, 1, and 2

* Which technically means you can turn undead as well. How does everyone feel about that? Do we want to make it so that the Articifer has to make checks to 'know' certain spells? How do you feel about that, eabha? Also, I don't see anything preventing the use of Prestige Class spell lists, but I don't know of a method for determining what 'level' you'd have to be, either.

So, back to the scrolls. You can make the scroll with a UMD check of 20 plus the level of the spell. If you fail, you can try again each day that you are making the item (one day per 1,000 market value of the item). If you fail every check, you can make an additional check to pull it all together (so you would get two checks for all scrolls at this level, as the highest cost would be caster level 3 x spell level 2 x 25 GP = 150 GP). The market cost in GP will be other class' caster level x level of spell x 25 GP, meaning that your cost in GP would be other class' caster level x level of spell x 12.5 (13) GP. The cost in XP would be other class' caster level x level of spell. Finally, the scroll would be a scroll at your Articifer level (1), not the level of the caster needed to normally cast the spell.

So, make a list of scrolls you'd like to have, we'll calculate the costs, and then you can make the rolls. Unless someone knows a better dice roller, we can use Nadaka's DiceBox.

Any questions?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks. Now I just have to firm up my gold and equipment before we start and I'll be good to go. Oh, and 6 Action Points to start? Or am I remembering that wrongly?



5 Action Points, according to the chart, pg 45 ^_^


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 16, 2004)

argh!


My book is on loan and I THINK the person who has it is in Greece right now. I'll know tomorrow and have my alt up as soon as I lay hands on it. (Not sure about some of the options or what things I want to try out for the UA book)


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> argh! My book is on loan and I THINK the person who has it is in Greece right now. I'll know tomorrow and have my alt up as soon as I lay hands on it. (Not sure about some of the options or what things I want to try out for the UA book)



Tell me about your character idea, I can help you.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 16, 2004)

Three Concepts

1. Sorcerer (most likely human) with a lot of the Dragonblooded Feats from Complete Arcane. completely distressed by the rising dragonlike traits coming up.

2. Catfolk Rogue. Lost and looking for her/his clan.

3. Gnome (would like to try whisper gnome from Races of Stone) with an interest in throwing weapons (most likely fighter/rogue towards master thrower.. not sure which class to start with)


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Three Concepts
> 
> 1. Sorcerer (most likely human) with a lot of the Dragonblooded Feats from Complete Arcane. completely distressed by the rising dragonlike traits coming up.
> 
> ...



I like the first two the best. They give me easier hooks to work with. If I had to choose, I'd go with number 2 as it would be easier to 'find' you somewhere along the way if needed. 

As for Unearthed Arcana, a dragon bloodline would work well for number 1, in my opinion, to really drive home that Draconic bloodline. I could even see you taking Dragon Disciple at the end.

The catfolk might take the Wilderness Rogue variant, also, to give it those unique Ranger abilities later on.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Armor Class:* 18 = 10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (chain shirt) + 3 (Class Defense Bonus)



Armor and Class Defense Bonus are mutually exclusive, unfortunately. Either you can wear armor or have the CDB, but not both simultaneously. If something were to happen (say, you shed the armor while drowning), then you'd still have your CDB when you reached land to fight the Carcass Crab. Just want to make sure everyone understands the concept ^_^


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 16, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> So, make a list of scrolls you'd like to have, we'll calculate the costs, and then you can make the rolls. Unless someone knows a better dice roller, we can use Nadaka's DiceBox.



The boards here also have a dice tool, apparently.  Like so:
[dice]


----------



## eabha (Dec 16, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Which technically means you can turn undead as well. How does everyone feel about that?




Hmmm. Always good being able to _turn undead_, though I am wholly unacquainted with that particular spell. Can it be put on a scroll? 



> Do we want to make it so that the Artificer has to make checks to 'know' certain spells? How do you feel about that, eabha?




Good question. ECS seems to say that Artificers can work with _any_ spell: "An artificer can create a magic item even if he does not have access to the spells that are prerequisites for the item. The artificer must make a successful Use Magic Device check (DC 20 + caster level) to emulate each spell normally required to create the item."

So if I'm reading this right, the UMD check here _is_ the check to see if she knows certain spells. Though it is not about _knowing_ spells, exactly, it is? It's about _emulating_ them. Aalin knows the effect she is going for and knows how to emulate the spell to get that effect, but she never knows the spell itself. 

That said, you're the DM. You can institute any rules you like...no arguments from me. 

In fact, I would say that Aalin would need to understand the effects of a spell and to do that, she'd need to have access to someone who can cast it. Or actually witness the casting.

Perhaps she can only use the ones Maril taught her? Maybe as she meets more people, she'll hear about other cool spells to emulate? Such as _bone talisman_.

Anyhow, just some ideas. If anyone else sees something about the Artificer that I've missed, let me know.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 16, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> The boards here also have a dice tool, apparently. Like so:



We'll, I'll be. Maybe we'll just use that, then. [ dice ] plus what text, exactly?



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> So if I'm reading this right, the UMD check here _is_ the check to see if she knows certain spells. Though it is not about _knowing_ spells, exactly, it is? It's about _emulating_ them. Aalin knows the effect she is going for and knows how to emulate the spell to get that effect, but she never knows the spell itself.



I think we'll go with that interpretation, and the way we'll do it is this: you, as a _player_, will keep track of the spells you like and think you'll need. You, as a _character_, will feel for what you think you can and can't do, and will act naturally, trying to emulate what you need. As far as I can tell, this will only occur when you are creating items or using spell completion items. As such, you can construct whatever mental scenario as is necessary to describe how you felt out the item creation or discovered the mystic keys to using an item.



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> That said, you're the DM. You can institute any rules you like...no arguments from me.



That's not how I DM  I'm the DM, and WE can institute any rules WE like, and you can argue with me  I don't like bickering, but continuing to do something that you don't like (or dropping out altogether) will not be my modus operandi, I am not god and I am fallible. We'll discuss things so that we're all having fun ^_^



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> In fact, I would say that Aalin would need to understand the effects of a spell and to do that, she'd need to have access to someone who can cast it. Or actually witness the casting.



I might eventually give circumstance bonuses to reflect intimate knowledge of how a spell works, with training (an XP expenditure, I'd think).



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> Perhaps she can only use the ones Maril taught her? Maybe as she meets more people, she'll hear about other cool spells to emulate? Such as _bone talisman_.



Play it as you will, I think you'll do fine with whatever you end up choosing.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 17, 2004)

> That's not how I DM  I'm the DM, and WE can institute any rules WE like, and you can argue with me I don't like bickering, but continuing to do something that you don't like (or dropping out altogether) will not be my modus operandi, I am not god and I am fallible. We'll discuss things so that we're all having fun ^_^




So, can I get a gun then?


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 17, 2004)

OK Adamantine fixed the alignment issue...(forgot to put it in when I finished my background, duh!)
All I have left is spending some cash and I'll do that tonight....


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 17, 2004)

I believe I may be able to help clarify how the Artificer's item creation works.  Whenever they create an item that is based on spells or abilities not on their infusion list, they rely on their Use Magic Device skill.  But the skill doesn't actually give them access to those powers, it just lets them act as if they did, for the purposes of item creation only.  So Aalin <i>can't</i> actually turn undead, but if there were an item that required a normal caster to be able to turn undead, she could 'fake it' long enough to make that item.

It helps if you think of the Use Magic Device skill as being similar to the Bluff skill.  For example, a rogue might use that same skill in order to use an item that is normally for wizards only--the rogue doesn't actually become a wizard, he just fools the item into thinking he is.  Someone skilled enough can even use items intended for other races, or for opposite alignments.

The Artificer fools the item into thinking that she has the abilities needed to create it.  Well, that's probably a bad way of phrasing it, but that's essentially how it works.  I perfer to think that the artificer is finding alternate ways to do the things she wants to do.  Here's an analogy:  consider a martial artist (the Wizard) and a scientist (the Artificer).  The martial artist trains for years and learns to break boards with his bare hands.  The scientist creates a robot that does the same thing.  Same goals accomplished, different ways of going about it.  The Artificer accomplishes with skill (the Use Magic Device skill in particular) what the Wizard does with spells.

Another thing to remember is that Artificers also have to make Use Magic Device checks to <i>operate</i> their items, not just to make them (unless the item uses spells that appear on the Artificer infusion list).


----------



## eabha (Dec 17, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> That's not how I DM  I'm the DM, and WE can institute any rules WE like, and you can argue with me  I don't like bickering, but continuing to do something that you don't like (or dropping out altogether) will not be my modus operandi, I am not god and I am fallible. We'll discuss things so that we're all having fun ^_^




Whoa, wait 'til my regular DMs hear this! They'll think you're spoiling me.

(Kidding, guys, if you're out there!)

And hey, where exactly is the dice roller on these boards? I didn't see that particular one, though I may not have been looking hard enough.

Had to go to dreadful office holiday party tonight so I still don't have a list of scrolls I want, but maybe tomorrow after work.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 17, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> We'll, I'll be. Maybe we'll just use that, then. [ dice ] plus what text, exactly?



Substitute the () for [], naturally.

(dice=#)sides(/dice)

So what I just rolled is 3d6 - (dice=3)6(dice)

Oddly enough if you edit the post that contains the roll, though, the dice go away and you just see the code.  Very strange.


----------



## eabha (Dec 17, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Substitute the () for [], naturally.
> 
> (dice=#)sides(/dice)
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 17, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> So, can I get a gun then?



Sure, but I don't think you can afford it ... you'll need at least 800 GP plus some more for 'finder's fees' ...

Honestly, I've had something and used it in my Eberron game before, but they're just a little out of your range right now. But, gimme a good connection to some seedy types and I'll have them introduce you


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 17, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> Thanks!



[dice]
No problem!  And I'll toss another roll in there just for fun, and edit it so you can see what happens.  Well, actually that didn't go away that time...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 17, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Sure, but I don't think you can afford it ... you'll need at least 800 GP plus some more for 'finder's fees' ...
> 
> Honestly, I've had something and used it in my Eberron game before, but they're just a little out of your range right now. But, gimme a good connection to some seedy types and I'll have them introduce you





Awesomeness. Have to figure something out.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 17, 2004)

I've added an Alignment Grid to the first post in the thread. It's basically a visualized representation of the group's ideology. I've also added it to the yahoo group.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 17, 2004)

*Morgrave Gambit*{Morgrave Logo}
Lost Knowledge, Hidden Treasures, Lost Empires, Forbidden Arcana
By Joint Venture of Morgrave University, The Wayfinder Foundation, and The Twelve, a Quest for the Above and more shall be Discoursed upon by the Enlightened of Sharn. Also invited are stalwart, healthy chaps of an Inquisitive and Adventurous breed

-----Flyer Ripped here-----

of an Organized Nature, bearing Arms and Minds of at least Four Sentients, Diverse Races appreciated. Warforged allowed in Mixed Groups, Changelings Need Not Apply! Final Zor of Sypheros, Morgrave Tower, Fifth Antechamber {Sivis Seal} 

You enter into the plush and antique-filled antechamber by pushing through the curtains covering the portal. Your ears are caucophonously greeted before your eyes, which take over as they jealously absorb and guard all new information. You can't help but eavesdrop on conversations as you mill about the room. Thus, you discover, to your dismay, that the Morgrave Gambit to which the ripped flyer in your hand referred to requires a group of at least four 'stalwart, healthy chaps of an Inquisitive and Adventurous breed' to register.

"Damn, so much for that idea ..." you mutter as you look about for other persons of an equally fooled nature. That is when you spy a sweating, leg-dodging gnome in Official Xen'drik Safari gear working his way toward you, almost miracuously avoiding blind knees and scabbards.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm still here.  I'm goitn to work on this one this weekend, if you'll still have me.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 17, 2004)

Rock on, johmsemlak. I just wanted to make sure you'd subscribed and all. Please take a look at the character resources I've created, too. Happy writing!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm here... you rang? 

Assuming I'm in, then?  I'm thinking a Van Helsing-type.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 18, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Assuming I'm in, then?  I'm thinking a Van Helsing-type.



 Yep, check the first post, you're in! I might even activate Gentle Giant and Kajamba Lion to make it an even twelve at the beginning (although that will be tumultuous @_@). Post when you can.

 Kajamba Lion, can you work up a character concept, or even just an Iconic character like Gentle Giant did? I'm going to try and see if I can work this many into a functioning group.


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 18, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Yep, check the first post, you're in! I might even activate Gentle Giant and Kajamba Lion to make it an even twelve at the beginning (although that will be tumultuous @_@). Post when you can.
> 
> Kajamba Lion, can you work up a character concept, or even just an Iconic character like Gentle Giant did? I'm going to try and see if I can work this many into a functioning group.




Wohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I should have a finished character sheet up by Sunday, just in case


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry for my delay in char creation.  

I have a few ideas for a character in this campaing.  One I'd like to try is basically a character based off of Ilya Muromets (some info here), who is basically a slavic peasant-turned-hero archetype.   Ilya Muromets is not as well known of a myth as soem others; would it be an OK inspiration for a charcter, or should I choose somethign a little more wel known?

The character would probably be a straight fighter.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 18, 2004)

Would you want to play Ilya at the beginning, middle, or end of the story presented on that page? Would you be willing to assist me in coming up with goals and appropriate challenges for such a character? I'm just worried that I won't live up to the Iconic character, as I'm unfamiliar with the legend (other than what you've linked above, obviously).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 18, 2004)

I'll work up my character this weekend, I have a day off work tomorrow so this shall be my activity.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 19, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Kajamba Lion, can you work up a character concept, or even just an Iconic character like Gentle Giant did? I'm going to try and see if I can work this many into a functioning group.




Yep.  Somehow this fell out of my subscribed threads, so I've got a little catching up to do, but will have something posted later tonight.  

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's my character — I'm basing him off of Galahad from _Le Morte D'Arthur_, but giving him a bit more of an ascetic vibe (in personality, mostly, it just happens he's a bad-ass with a longsword, too...).  I'll flesh out the background later tonight, but this should cover all the mechanical stuff.

*Calach Adran*
Male Human Monk 1 (Dol Arrah); Size M; HD 1d8+1; hp 9; Spd. 30 ft.; Init +1 (+1 Dex); AC 15 (+1 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 Defense); BAB +0; Atk +2 melee (unarmed 1d6+2), +4 melee (longsword 1d10+2/19-20/x2), +1 ranged; Full Atk +0/+0 (flurry of blows, unarmed 1d6+2/1d6+2), +2/+2 (flurry of blows, longsword 1d10+2/1d10+2); SA flurry of blows; SQ Major celestial bloodline; AL LG; Action Points 5; Sanity 70; SV Fort +0 (+1 Con, -3 Flaw), Ref +3 (+1 Dex), Will +4 (+2 Wis); Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14.

*Flaws*
Inattentive (-4 Listen, -4 Spot): Calach is so wrapped up in his spiritual pursuits that he often fails to take notice of his surroundings (Bonus Feat: Weapon Focus); Meager Fortitude (-3 Fort Saves): A childhood bout with consumption has left its mark on Calach, leaving him susceptible to poisons and diseases (Bonus Feat: Whirling Steel Strike).

*Skills, Feats, Languages*
Balance +5 (4 ranks, +1 Dex), Jump +6 (4 ranks, +2 Str), Knowledge/Religion +4 (4 ranks, +0 Int), Move Silently +5 (4 ranks, +1 Dex), Sense Motive +8 (4 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Bloodline), Tumble +5 (4 ranks, +1 Dex); Knight Training, Stunning Fist, Weapon Focus (Longsword), Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword), Whirling Steel Strike; Common.

*Human Abilities*
Medium size, base speed 30 ft, bonus feat @ 1st level, +4 skill points @ 1st level, +1 skill point/level after 1st.

*Bloodline Abilities*
+2 Sense Motive checks.

*Monk Abilities*
AC bonus (+2 Wis), bonus feat (Stunning Fist), flurry of blows (-2/-2), unarmed strike (1d6 damage).

*Equipment*
MW longsword (Avellon), silver holy symbol (Dol Arrah), monk's outfit, backpack (bedroll, winter blanket, 4 days trail rations).

*Money*
5 gold, 9 silver.

*Appearance and Personality*
Height 6 ft. 2 in., Weight 210 lbs., Blonde hair, Blue eyes, 21 years old.  Imposing because of his size and preternaturally handsome in a strangely non-sexual way (likely attributable to his celestial blood), Calach could, if he wished, become a great leader of men.  This doesn't, however, interest him.  Instead, Calach's main goal in life is to achieve perfection through his own faith and purity.  He has a hard time focusing on events in the real world, often to his own detriment (he bears many scars on his arms and chest from ambushes suffered during his journey to Sharn from his monastery on the outskirts of New Cyre).  People that meet him quickly become frustrated at his aloof manners.

*Background*
The sickly child of a pair of farmers on the outskirts of Breland (somewhere between Xandrar and the Blackcaps), Calach had little opportunity for formal education or an apprenticeship in his youth.  Convinced that the mountain air would do him good, his parents sent him to a small monastery of Dol Arrah in the Graywall Mountains.  There, after the monks nursed him back to health — although by this time, the consumption had done a number on his immune system, and Calach was forever catching various illnesses that went through the monastery — the boy was taught about the different faiths in the Sovereign Host and received a fairly standard education.  He spent his spare time honing his physical skills through a series of meditative exercises taught by an ancient leader of the monastery.

At the age of 20, the boy met a wandering knight, Gwalchmei ir'Orchnen, who, having stopped at the monastery with grievous wounds, ended up spending the better part of a year there.  During this time, Gwalchmei trained the boy in the use of a longsword and was amused to find that Calach could naturally connect the teachings of a knight with the exercises of the monks.  In respect of his talents, the older knight gave the young monk one of his old swords, an ornate longsword with the word "Avellon" inscribed along the blade.  The two continued to train for months, until the younger man was nearly the older's equal as far as formal swordplay was concerned.  One morning, the older knight explained to the younger man that he received his wounds in the course of hunting for a relic sacred to Aureon (and, likely, the rest of the Host), something which would aid in his order's combat against the evils of Khorvaire.  

Tired of life in the monastery and dangerously curious about the relic, Calach begged to join Gwalchmei on his quest.  The knight refused, saying that, if they were meant to meet again, they would, but that he could have no followers or assistants on his quest.  That night, as Gwalchmei left the monastery, Calach had a vision of a remote jungle castle, a radiant cup, and broken crown.  In the morning, the boy felt a strong pull towards the South.  Without telling anyone, he strapped his sword across his back, gathered a few belongings in his pack and headed south, eventually ending up in the City of Towers, Sharn.

While there, the first thing he found was the advertisement for the Morgrave Gambit (almost by accident, as he found the ripped flyer being used to wrap the salted meat he bought just inside the city).  The young man, feeling this was a *sign*, headed off towards Morgrave University, hoping that this might, somehow, bring him closer to the object of his quest.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 19, 2004)

Alright, everyone, great work so far! Since I've decided to include so many people in this (twelve so far, if everyone keeps to it!), I've decided to add a second hook for individuals to respond with your character backgrounds. If you want to respond to (or already have) the Morgrave Gambit, go ahead. If you want to respond to the hook below, please feel free to do so. Heck, if you want to switch your write up to reach this, then that's okay too. If you can't seem to reach either hook, gimme a holla and we'll work something out. For those who are wondering (metagame-wise), those who respond to the Morgrave Gambit will then (barring significant anti-social behavior) proceed on to this scene. This is intended to make the character group getting together slightly less force major (sp?) and to allow completely sore thumb socialites (e.g. a certain necromancer who has a pet skeleton  ) a real reason to be where they are and not feel that they have to 'fit a mold'.

Vathirond, once a portal trade city, a pearl in Breland, is now little more than a decaying lightning rail station and a few rotting docks. No one plans to stop in Vathirond anymore, and the loners that do come and go with their own reasons. Silence wraps everyone in Vathirond, and her residents hope that this will keep them proof against the straying mists of the Mournland.

 You step off of the lightning rail coach; fools stare at you in wonder, wiser ones ignore your departure. A shrill wind, angry and futile, whips about a creaking and broken sign, suicidally hanging by chain, denoting the forgotten pearl of Breland. The upset vapors and the bemoaning sign are your only greeters; you, like everyone else in Valthirond, are now alone.

 Your silent moment, as you gather your belongings and ignore the slither of the rail coaches behind you, is shattered by an antithetical movement out of the corner of your eye. Maybe you aren't so alone after all.


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 19, 2004)

adamantineangel, I have two flaws I want to run by you for your approval. Let me know if you find the following balanced for me to use:

*Big city, bright lights*
Having lived your whole life in the big city, with all its comforts and conveniences, the wonders of nature are like another plane of existance to you. 
*Effect:* You take a -4 penalty on all Swim and Survival checks. [alternate Effect: You must take ranks in Survival to use it. Also, each rank costs 2 skill points.]

*Iffy*
You're particularly bothered by anything unnatural, otherworldly or gruesome, like grisly murder scenes and strange creatures, which shakes you to the core each time you witness them.
*Effect:* You're not limited to a set amound of sanity loss from the same scene/creature in a given day/encounter. Furthermore each rank you gain in Knowledge (Forbidden Lore) counts twice as much towards lowering your max Sanity.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 19, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Would you want to play Ilya at the beginning, middle, or end of the story presented on that page? Would you be willing to assist me in coming up with goals and appropriate challenges for such a character? I'm just worried that I won't live up to the Iconic character, as I'm unfamiliar with the legend (other than what you've linked above, obviously).




I would make it at the end of that story.  Let me think about some appropriate goals for the character.  I could base tehm on futher legens of Ilya.

I could try to make the character more accessable by adding typical slavic characteristics to the personality (heavy drinking, philisophical, bearded, etc).


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 19, 2004)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> adamantineangel, I have two flaws I want to run by you for your approval. Let me know if you find the following balanced for me to use:
> 
> *Big city, bright lights*
> Having lived your whole life in the big city, with all its comforts and conveniences, the wonders of nature are like another plane of existance to you.
> ...



 Well, let's take a look at Flaws, then. To loosely quote Unearthed Arcana:


A flaw must have a numeric effect, as a roleplay only flaw could have unforeseen balance issues (for good or ill).   
Flaws are generally bigger in magnitude. (Hmm, if this was FATE, it wouldn't even matter  ) Feats are usually a bonus to one skill, and flaws are usually a penalty to two.   
A flaw must have a meaningful effect (explanation of munchkinism continues).   
Beware of penalties to Charisma-based skills, as apparently being quiet can counteract them. 
  Big City, Bright Lights easily matches the guidelines for a Flaw on first printing. However, making Survival a permanent cross-class skill isn't needed if we keep the first effect and isn't 'balancing' enough if it is the only effect. BC,BL Flaw as written is fine.

 Iffy, in terms of balance, is, well, iffy. However, we all know what kind of game this is going to be, and if you want to do this to your character, then I'll agree to it. Don Juan, here's hoping your mind survives!



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I would make it at the end of that story. Let me think about some appropriate goals for the character. I could base tehm on futher legens of Ilya.
> 
> I could try to make the character more accessable by adding typical slavic characteristics to the personality (heavy drinking, philisophical, bearded, etc).



 Whatever you feel is appropriate should be fine, just be sure to enumerate it so I'm aware.

 And as for everyone else, I guess I forgot to mention anything about character goals to be included in the character creation process. Think about a goal you'd like your character to have, whether it be short term or long term. Based off of that, I will tailor the adventures to include the possibilities of achieving your goals. I've never tried this procedure, but I think it'll be safe to say that acting toward your goals will grant you action points, especially if hard or bad decisions must be made. Do expect, as in all of my games, to get action points handed out more often than at just level up.


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 19, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Well, let's take a look at Flaws, then. To loosely quote Unearthed Arcana:
> 
> 
> A flaw must have a numeric effect, as a roleplay only flaw could have unforeseen balance issues (for good or ill).
> ...



I added the cross-class thing to maybe balance out the fact that Survival might get less use by me in this campaign. But then again, Survival can be used in a lot of different situations (getting comfortable in extreme temperatures etc.).
But I'm, of course, fine with the straight -4 penalty to Swim and Survival. 




			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Iffy, in terms of balance, is, well, iffy. However, we all know what kind of game this is going to be, and if you want to do this to your character, then I'll agree to it. Don Juan, here's hoping your mind survives!



If you think it's too steep, I'd be willing to hear any suggestions for maybe lessening it a bit (anyone else is welcome to chime in too).
What I was trying to do, was to come up with something that might emulate a character who's totally unaware of anything Sanity-draining even existing and being a bit squeamish in general. So any encounters of that nature would be even more shocking than usual.
An alternative could be that the die on the sanity loss rolls were upped one, so 1d4 would be 1d6 sanity loss?
Of course, this kind of flaw wouldn't fly in any campaign that didn't use Sanity, but as you said, there's a pretty good chance of it coming into effect in this particular campaign.

I was also thinking if a phobia would be "strong" enough to act as a flaw. I'm thinking Hydrophobia (ties in with the bloodline I'm thinking of taking... more on that later ) - which, of course, would really screw him over if thrown into a deep pool of water (when you combine it with the BC,BL flaw).


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 19, 2004)

I think I'd rule for the following:

*Iffy*
  You're particularly bothered by anything unnatural, otherworldly or gruesome, like grisly murder scenes and strange creatures, which shakes you to the core each time you witness them.
*Effect:* Every encounter with that which damages your Sanity counts as a 'critical hit'. Roll as normal for the effect, and then double the amount taken. Furthermore each rank you gain in Knowledge (Forbidden Lore) counts twice as much towards lowering your max Sanity.


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 19, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I think I'd rule for the following:
> 
> *Iffy*
> You're particularly bothered by anything unnatural, otherworldly or gruesome, like grisly murder scenes and strange creatures, which shakes you to the core each time you witness them.
> *Effect:* Every encounter with that which damages your Sanity counts as a 'critical hit'. Roll as normal for the effect, and then double the amount taken. Furthermore each rank you gain in Knowledge (Forbidden Lore) counts twice as much towards lowering your max Sanity.



A bit harsher than the "up the die" I suggested... how about rolling twice instead, just like a normal 'critical hit' (gives me a chance of not going down automatically, just because one of them is a 6)?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 19, 2004)

Here is a rough outline of my character so far.  It is incomplete, and I have a few questions which I'll post below:





```
[B]Ilya Muromets[/B]

Human Paladin
Level: 1

Height: 6'
Weight: 170
Hair: Black
Eyes: Grey
Deity:
Region:

Str: 16
Dex: 14
Con: 14
Int: 10
Wis: 12
Cha: 12

AL: LG
HP: 8
Initiative: +1
Action Points:
Sanity:

BAB: +1
Longsword: +5; dmg d8+3
Composite Shortbow (+1 Str bonus): +3; dmg d6 +1

AC: 25 (Touch: 18; Flat-footed: 23)
Class Defence Bonus: +6
Chainmail: +5
Shield: Heavy Wooden: +2

[U]Saves:[/U]
Fort. Save: +4
Reflex Save: +2
Will Save: +1

[U]Skills:[/U]
Knowledge (Religion): 4 Ranks (+4)
Profession (Farmer): 1 (+2)
Survival: 1 (+2)
Ride: 4 (+6)
Handle Animal: 2 (+2)

[U]Feats:[/U]
Weapon Focus: Longsword
Power Attack

[U]Class Abilities:[/U]
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil 1/day

[U]Equipment:[/U]
peasant's outfit
wineskin
wooden holy symbol

[U]Background:[/U]

Ilya appears as a shaggy, unshaven warrior.  His hair is black, long, and unkept.  His beard likewise is long and he hasn't cut it for ages.

Ilya was born is a small peasant village to two simple and poor farmers.  He was born crippled and paralyzed; he could barely walk for all his youth until he was about 30.  He and his family prayed daily for divine aid.  Finaly, one day, while the family was out working in the fields, three men came to the house of Ilya.  They appearently wielded extraordinary powers of healing, and they miraculously restored Ilya to full health, and commanded him to go out into the world and serve all that is good.

Ilya is a deeply religious man, loyal to his deity.  He is also intensely loyal to his ruler, who he views as a servant of his deity.  He fears no enemy.

Ilya's peasant background are still very much part of his character.  He drinks excessively at times, preferring strong spirits like Meduvukha or Mead.  He loves to gather mushrooms and berries in the forest.
```

I need to decide what region and deity he's associated with.  (Edit: Thrane looks to be a good choice).  I'll consult the Eberron book a bit, though I'm not that familiar with the setting, so ideas would be appreciated.  Idealy, he comes from a kingdom with a lawful king or similar ruler, from a land that is heavily forested and cold.

I would like to choose the Celestial Bloodline, but if possible I'd like discuss modifying it, to reflect the abilities of the Bogatyr.  The main ability that I think is pertinent would be gradual increases in size--at a certain level he would become Large (and gain relavent effects), and possibly huge at high levels.  Perhaps we coudl take the Celestial bloodline a substitute something for the size increase.  I'll give it some though.  Also, should we take minor, intermediate, or major bloodlines, or whatever we want?

I may add traits or flaws after I give some thought.  I might like to create some original ones.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 19, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Would you want to play Ilya at the beginning, middle, or end of the story presented on that page? Would you be willing to assist me in coming up with goals and appropriate challenges for such a character? I'm just worried that I won't live up to the Iconic character, as I'm unfamiliar with the legend (other than what you've linked above, obviously).




After some further thought it might be appropriate for him to be basically in the early middle of that story, shortly after he has been healed of his paralysis.  The later events of his life could be used to shape his character, and his goals.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 19, 2004)

*Caide Fletcher*
Male Human Cleric 1
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Religion:* Church of the Silver Flame
*Size:* 5'7", 160 lbs. 
*Age:* 26
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Carrying Capacity:* 100 lbs., currently 56 lbs. (medium)

*Abilities:*
_Strength:_ 10
_Dexterity:_ 13 (+1)
_Constitution:_ 14 (+2)
_Intelligence:_ 12 (+1)
_Wisdom:_ 16 (+3)
_Charisma:_ 13 (+1)

*Armor Class:* 20 = 10 + 1 (Dex) + 3 (studded leather) + 6 (Class Defense Bonus)
*Hit Points:* 8
*Initiative:* +5 = +1 (Dex) + 4 (Improved Initiative)
*Action Points:* 5
*Sanity:* 80

*Saves:*
_Fortitude:_ +4 = +2 (Con) +2 base
_Reflex:_ +1 = +1 (Dex) +0 base
_Will:_ +5 = +3 (Wis) +2 base

*Base Attack Bonus:* +0
Attack - Heavy mace +0, 1d8/x2 damage
Attack - Dagger (thrown) +1, 1d4/19-20 x2 damage

*Skills (only ranked ones noted):*
_Concentration:_ +3 = 1 rank +2 (Con)
_Diplomacy:_ +2 = 1 rank +1 (Cha)
_Heal:_ +2 = 1 rank +1 (Wis)
_Knowledge (arcana):_ +5 = 4 ranks +1 (Int)
_Knowledge (religion):_ +5 = 4 ranks +1 (Int)
_Spellcraft:_ +2 = 1 rank +1 (Int)

*Languages:* Common, daelkyr

*Class features:*
Turn undead 8/day
Domains - exorcism, protection

*Feats:*
Extra Turning, Improved Initiative

*Equipment:*
Backpack
Daggers (6)
Healer's kit
Heavy mace
Holy symbol, silver
Holy water vials (3)
Identification papers
Pieces of chalk (3)
Studded leather
Sunrods (3)
Tindertwigs (6)
Traveling papers

*Clothing:*
Cleric's vestments
Traveler's outfit
Traveler's outfit, darkweave

*Wealth:*
7 gp, 97 cp

Caide was born in a tiny village in Thrane to the Fletcher family.  His father was fighting in the war, leaving Caide and his mother at home.  When he was 7, his mother was slain by a daelkyr-spawned horror that had emerged from Xoriat.  Caide was sent to live with relatives in Aruldusk, and soon became a true orphan when it was learned that his father had fallen in battle in the Mournlands.

The young boy soon came to hate the daelkyr and undead, things which had taken from him the people he most loved.  When he came to be 15, he decided to enter the priesthood of the Silver Flame.  Using these gifts, he would carry on his fight against the daelkyr and the undead.  He supplemented his early income by working with the city guard of Aruldusk.  

Caide carried on many missions hunting down and destroying minions of evil for his church.  He is newly-ordained, and was engaged in tracking down a ghoul that had killed a merchant.  He tracked it to Breland, but lost track of it around the city of Vathirond.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 20, 2004)

Finished Calach by adding his background and tying him into the Morgrave Gambit.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 20, 2004)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> A bit harsher than the "up the die" I suggested... how about rolling twice instead, just like a normal 'critical hit' (gives me a chance of not going down automatically, just because one of them is a 6)?



You're right, sorry, I was in 3.0 mode ^_^; That'll work; however, in retrospect, it may be a little too tough. How about it's rolled twice, and you suffer the higher?

Man, I just can't figure out the best solution.


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 20, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> You're right, sorry, I was in 3.0 mode ^_^; That'll work; however, in retrospect, it may be a little too tough. How about it's rolled twice, and you suffer the higher?
> 
> Man, I just can't figure out the best solution.



Roll twice, suffer the highest works fine for me 

Decided on some last minute changes to my character, so I'll have to rearrange some things. Should have it up later today or tomorrow the latest.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 20, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I need to decide what region and deity he's associated with. (Edit: Thrane looks to be a good choice). I'll consult the Eberron book a bit, though I'm not that familiar with the setting, so ideas would be appreciated. Idealy, he comes from a kingdom with a lawful king or similar ruler, from a land that is heavily forested and cold.



I'd suggest Dol Arrah, and Thrane sounds fine.



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I would like to choose the Celestial Bloodline, but if possible I'd like discuss modifying it, to reflect the abilities of the Bogatyr. The main ability that I think is pertinent would be gradual increases in size--at a certain level he would become Large (and gain relavent effects), and possibly huge at high levels. Perhaps we coudl take the Celestial bloodline a substitute something for the size increase. I'll give it some though. Also, should we take minor, intermediate, or major bloodlines, or whatever we want?
> 
> I may add traits or flaws after I give some thought. I might like to create some original ones.



Hmm, I can see where you're going with it; however, there's no precedent as far as I know for increasing in size over levels except as monster levels (for lycanthropes, I believe). Anyone have any ideas to help johnsemlak?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 20, 2004)

What about the Giant racial class from Arcana Unearthed?  By the end of the 3 levels, the character's size increases to Large.  That doesn't get up to Huge, but it's something.

Nick


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

Wrong thread... heh


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 20, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I would like to choose the Celestial Bloodline, but if possible I'd like discuss modifying it, to reflect the abilities of the Bogatyr. The main ability that I think is pertinent would be gradual increases in size--at a certain level he would become Large (and gain relavent effects), and possibly huge at high levels.



Take the major Celestial bloodline, and on the following levels you'll gain the following benefits:

3rd - Powerful Build racial trait (you count as large for weapons able to be used and for grapple checks; you are Large for every beneficial use of Large except reach).
6th - size increases to Large
12th - size increases to Huge


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 20, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Take the major Celestial bloodline, and on the following levels you'll gain the following benefits:
> 
> 3rd - Powerful Build racial trait (you count as large for weapons able to be used and for grapple checks; you are Large for every beneficial use of Large except reach).
> 6th - size increases to Large
> 12th - size increases to Huge



 That looks great, thanks


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2004)

I know I am way late in the game, but I would like to be put in for an alternate if a spot opens down the line.

My concept is more of a Watson than a Holmes with him being a bard who specializes in oratory and written skills. Perhaps he could be a X-filesish reporter speaking of things that he feels the world should know, but the harder he tries to tell the "truth", the more it is written off as "fiction".


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 21, 2004)

Verbatim, go ahead and subscribe, maybe you can help me keep track of things as (for now) you take the part of NPCs at the ends of chapters, publishing something local ...


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool..if you would like to discuss this more off list, as to what you'd like me to do and what not, my e-mail is crow112101 @ yahoo.com.

Look forward to hearing from you..


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey, I still haven't finished up my equipment, but does everything else look OK with my character?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 21, 2004)

For my Sanity, please repost your characters, dear friends.

Ex Oblivion, Eberron! Rogues Gallery


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 21, 2004)

If I've skipped it, I've looked it over and found no problem.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Abilities:*
> _Strength:_ 16 (+3)
> _Dexterity:_ 12 (+1)
> _Constitution:_ 16 (+3)
> ...



 
8 (0) + 8 (0) + 12 (4) + 14 (6) + 16 (10) + 16 (10) = 30, two more points to spend!



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Armor Class:* 18 = 10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (chain shirt) + 3 (Class Defense Bonus)



10 + 3 (dex) + 3 (CDB) = 16 OR
10 + 1 (restricted dex) + 4 (chain shirt) = 15



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Action Points:* ? How many do we start with?



5 + level/2 rounded down (at level 1, this means 5)



			
				Josha Dyal said:
			
		

> *Saves:*
> _Reflex:_ +3 = +1 (dex) +2 base



or Reflex: +5 = +3 (dex) +2 base
Please note other dex based activities if you aren't wearing your chain shirt and opt to go with CDB: ranged attacks, dex based skills.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Skills (only ranked ones noted):*



Skills (plus point for language) are appropriate.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> 'eezer Goode served for a short while with the Breland military in the Scout Corps in the last days of the war. His feral nature and unfriendly demeanor served him fine in the war, but after it ended, he was quick to find himself booted out with little more than a "thank you for your service."
> 
> Not knowing what else to do with his life, he wandered to Sharn (or wherever we're starting) and ended up falling in with a somewhat rough crowd of disaffected young former soldiers, where he sampled a fair amount of dreamlily and other questionable substances. As the financial state of his current habits started hitting home to him, he was able to drag himself out to look for whatever work he could find, which usually (given his personality and skills) ended up being security, tracking, and other more "adventurous" tasks. Seeing that he could keep relatively steady work of this kind going, he settled into a slightly more responsible routine. Which means, of course, that he works hung-over instead of drunk or high.
> 
> ...



This looks great, just work 'eezer to either of the hooks provided. It will be easy to work with and expand on the past of as needed. I'm looking forward to getting started!


----------



## eabha (Dec 21, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Another quick idea I had was that Kaestral met Aalin on the way to Sharn and befriended her. Possibly he thought she wasn't ready to be out in the world on her own and has decided to "shepherd" her or some such, all the while still trying to play the convincing rogue to everyone else.




Are you still interested in this?

If so, have you any ideas about where Aalin and Kaestral meet up?

I figure that Aalin will travel by established trades routes from her hometown of Bluevine, Aundair, through Ghalt and on to Marketplace. She'd then cross the border into Breland. I haven't picked an exact route yet, but at 5 sp per mile, she _won't_ be taking the lightning rail.

I've chosen adamantine's first option (the Morgrave Gambit hook) because Vathirond is out of Aalin's way.

Anyhow, there's a lot of space between Bluevine and Sharn in which to meet up. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

What would everyone think of a split group at this point? One group of Gambiteers, and one group of Vathirond's Sleepers? Oops, I just gave a hint. Anway, what would y'all think of that?

If you all, with my help, think that a dozen main characters can coexist and have enough spotlight time for each one in the story, then I'd be interested in hearing about it. I know that this is a problem of my own creation, but I just couldn't say no (for the most part). Is there anyone that's become uninterested at this point? (Not that I'm pushing that)


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 22, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> 8 (0) + 8 (0) + 12 (4) + 14 (6) + 16 (10) + 16 (10) = 30, two more points to spend!



Actually not -- both of those 8s were 10s before modification by racial ability score modifiers.


----------



## eabha (Dec 22, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> What would everyone think of a split group at this point?



Sounds like a lot of work for you, either way. I don't mind a split group though I'm not sure what you mean by it...do you mean two separate adventures? Or would you plan on bringing us together later?



> Is there anyone that's become uninterested at this point? (Not that I'm pushing that)



Not me  . Still pretty psyched to finally be involved in a PbP, and to be playing in Eberron.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Actually not -- both of those 8s were 10s before modification by racial ability score modifiers.



There is a tine missing in my fine toothed comb. Okay, then, almost done!



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lot of work for you, either way. I don't mind a split group though I'm not sure what you mean by it...do you mean two separate adventures? Or would you plan on bringing us together later?



I basically mean two different threads, in a consistent world. But the more I think about it, that means more difficulty for when the groups get together (e.g. when one group is in place A may be a week after when group B arrives, and I wouldn't have resolved that yet @_@)

Alright, never mind on the split part, I'll just keep everyone in the same thread but be writing a lot with characters not with each other at any given time. This will drive me mad, surely. Kick ass!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Velious ir'Mendyrian
> Gear: (total value = 350 gp / total weight = 56 lb. [medium load])



I find a total of 48 lbs (8 of which should be ignored as the weight of your 'outfit' doesn't count against your encumbrance). How much is the weight of your coin? Does it total 3 pounds or less? If so, then this is a light load.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> 3 Aerenal minted platinum coins
> 13 Brelish gold pieces
> 60 Brelish silver pieces
> 
> ...



The livewood is approved for flavor and the possible ability for me to bring in an NPC. As for oaths, you could (eventually) swear to protect innocent minds from ravage, to shun fame, to direct glory to the undying host, to bring elves to your religion at all costs, etc.

Everything else looks great!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> *Malthian Lockwood*



Looks great, no problems.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

eabha said:
			
		

> *Aalin Ranohrel*
> *Gear (total value: 88gp / total weight: 24.5lb.):*
> Travelling clothes (1gp, 5lb.)



Just don't forget that the weight that counts toward your encumbrance doesn't include the clothes. 



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> Though he was clearly advancing in age, Maril had always seemed healthy and strong. So it was a shock to Aalin when, after a minor accident in the shop, her master fell ill. Local healing and Maril’s own skill with magic were not enough to overcome the infection, which continued to spread. Maril eventually died.



Seems like we have three characters where disease is a starting point. I'll need to create this wasting disease and include it in my story.

Everything looks good!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Henry Whatley 1st level Soulknife Shifter Alignment:Chaotic Neutral



Looks good.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Background:



Let's just see that background


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Blade*
> *Sanity:* 30



Is anyone besides me eager to see a warforged go insane?

Everything looks good.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *Background:* coming



That's all I need, Dread Master!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Calach Adran*



Looks great!


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 22, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> What would everyone think of a split group at this point?




That could be quite interesting, especially if the two threads occasioanlly become entwined (with a chance for the two groups to interact).  On the other hand, the "great big group" style game could be fun too.  I'd say that it's up to you: go with the option that will be easier and more fun for you as a DM.



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I find a total of 48 lbs (8 of which should be ignored as the weight of your 'outfit' doesn't count against your encumbrance). How much is the weight of your coin? Does it total 3 pounds or less? If so, then this is a light load.




I've adjusted the character's encumbrance and equipment.  He is carrying two set of clothing (one worn, and one in the pack), so that adds to the weight.  But I do think that having a light load makes more sense for the character, so I adjusted a few things to make that work out (dropped to 20 arrows from 40; dropped woodworking tools).  Man, encumbrance can be a tricky thing.


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 22, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by *Eluvan*
> > *Malthian Lockwood*
> 
> 
> ...



Malthian has Weapon Focus (Ranged Spell)...
Doesn't Weapon Focus require +1 BAB?

(sorry, not trying to meddle, but there's a whole slew of feats I have to wait with too, because of that blasted BAB  )


----------



## eabha (Dec 22, 2004)

At long last, Aalin's scrolls...

All of the rolls (along with most of the math) are here.

As you can see, I attempted five scrolls (4 _cure lights_ and 1 _comprehend languages_) and was successful at all except the first _cure light_. I frequently needed to make the second roll.

They all work out the same: 1 (caster level) x 1 (spell level) x 12.5gp = 12.5 gp (or 13gp).

Times five (including the one she blew) is 65gp and, of course, 5 craft reserve points.

Does this make sense?

In all, that's 114gp spent so far. I'll keep 16gp in the money pouch, leaving 220gp if you want to make Aalin an heiress.

_Whew_. This math makes my head hurt.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 22, 2004)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> That could be quite interesting, especially if the two threads occasioanlly become entwined (with a chance for the two groups to interact).  On the other hand, the "great big group" style game could be fun too.  I'd say that it's up to you: go with the option that will be easier and more fun for you as a DM.




I agree with nonamazing.  The two threads, one world could work well — and may be easier to run than eight players in one thread but not together.  In any case, do what makes it easy and fun for you.  

Nick


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 22, 2004)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Malthian has Weapon Focus (Ranged Spell)...
> Doesn't Weapon Focus require +1 BAB?



I need a new comb  Yes, indeed it does. We're gonna need another feat!



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> At long last, Aalin's scrolls...
> 
> All of the rolls (along with most of the math) are here.
> 
> ...



Awesome, eabha, glad it's all done. I should still be using the heiress hook, so I'll be using that cash (heh heh).

Based off of the responses so far, I will be splitting up the groups. Your thread will depend on which hook you take (Morgrave Gambit or Vathirond Station). You can keep up with both, and if you want, you can use that to make dramatic statements or twists.

This is getting better and better by the day.


----------



## eabha (Dec 22, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Based off of the responses so far, I will be splitting up the groups. Your thread will depend on which hook you take (Morgrave Gambit or Vathirond Station).



I'll be going with the Morgrave Gambit...



> This is getting better and better by the day.



Sure is!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 23, 2004)

GentleGiant, maybe you would consider the Open Minded feat from the Expanded Psionics Handbook. It is a general feat that gives you 5 more skill points. Also, Action Boost and Heroic Spirit make for good first level feats.


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 23, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> GentleGiant, maybe you would consider the Open Minded feat from the Expanded Psionics Handbook. It is a general feat that gives you 5 more skill points. Also, Action Boost and Heroic Spirit make for good first level feats.



Hadn't considered looking through ExPH, thanks for the tip, I'll go have a look see. I was considering Heroic Spirit too. But skill points are always nice


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey, with all the players you have now, I'm going to bow out of this one. After some thought I figured this probably isn't the best game for me to be in, and you have what, eleven players without me?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 26, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Hey, with all the players you have now, I'm going to bow out of this one. After some thought I figured this probably isn't the best game for me to be in, and you have what, eleven players without me?



 Hey, I appreciate you're efforts so far. I'll keep you on the alternates list, obviously, and you're free to follow what happens. Also, if you're situation changes, tell us and we'll see what's happening in the game.

 Again, thanks for showing up!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 28, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Caide Fletcher
> Male Human Cleric 1
> <snip>
> Speed: 30 ft. - (1)
> ...





If your carrying capacity is at medium, your speed should be 20.
Add your con bonus, total of 10 HP.
You can either have your armor or your class defense bonus, but not both at the same time.
See my n otes on the house rule for multiclassing. You get 4 more skill points.
Great intro, I see you're going to Vathirond. Is there an iconic character you had in mind?


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 28, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Great intro, I see you're going to Vathirond. Is there an iconic character you had in mind?




Sorry, Van Helsing, my bad!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 28, 2004)

*Character 'Portraits' Part 1*

I've attached possible 'portraits' for the following characters:


Aalin
Caide
'eezer
Henry
Ilya


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 28, 2004)

*Character 'Portraits' Part 2*

I've attached possible 'portraits' for the following characters:



Malthian
Moranu
Moranu's Skeleton
Velious


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 28, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Caide



Nifty, I even have that Reaper mini.  Well, not that exact one, but an earlier sculpt of the same character.


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm looking to create the actual game thread on Monday, January 3, and start seeing real activity on Tuesday 4. For those without full histories or characters, please try and finish. If not, then we can finish as we go along. This may be especially helpful for people who develop their histories as they play the character (feeling them out, some people call it).

Please help me by either posting here or changing your Gallery write-up to indicate which hook you're starting with.

Any questions?


----------



## eabha (Dec 29, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I'm looking to create the actual game thread on Monday, January 3, and start seeing real activity on Tuesday 4. For those without full histories or characters, please try and finish. If not, then we can finish as we go along.




January 3rd works well for me. I don't have regular access to a computer right now but by Friday I'll be back in my apartment and sometime on the weekend I will put the finishing touches on Aalin's background. 

By the way, great portrait of Aalin!


----------



## GentleGiant (Dec 29, 2004)

Update to my character in the Rogues Gallery. Finished up most of the loose ends and put in some kind of background (one would think a trip on a real life train would inspire thoughts about a travel on the lightning rail... but no, being jammed into a corner seat, and I'm 6'6", with the whole wagon full of people because it's the busiest travel day of the year only produced what you see at the bottom of the character sheet).

Still set on doing two separate threads adamantineangel?
So far I can see that Caide Fletcher and Vecis have bit on the Vathirond hook... should be interesting if our dear Necromancer shows up there too, what with Caide's "love" of undeads 

I'll be home from all the family hoolabaloo on the 2nd, so the 3rd sounds great to me too.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 30, 2004)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> should be interesting if our dear Necromancer shows up there too, what with Caide's "love" of undeads



Foolish me hadn't thought when making the guy that a Van Helsing and a necromancer probably won't be the best of friends...but that can make things interesting, no? 

Adamantine, I'll update my Rogue's Gallery entry tonight.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry.. loaned out too many books to my freinds on det, I'll have to bow out since at least 3 of them will not be back till late febuary and I don't know which ones have the books.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 3, 2005)

KaintheSeeker, get those books back! Feel free to follow along if you'd like.

Is everyone ready?

Morgrave Gambit  * Valthirond Sleeps

Pick your poison and post!


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry I haven't  posted in a bit...I think Henry will go with the Valthirond Sleeps settup...works with his traveling about. Wouldn't think he likes being in large civilized areas...gotta few things left to purchase will be able to post tomorrow...looks like alot o'fun!


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 4, 2005)

Just a quick note about the story threads -- the colors can be problematic.  Not everyone uses the default color scheme; I prefer PHB, but typically use Stealth at work.  For either of those, the white text is almost impossible to read.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmm, then we should find a scheme that works. Are you saying that the default text color doesn't show up in PHB mode, or color=white doesn't show up?

I'd rather have something consistent, but I didn't want to come across as anal or authoritative ...


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh, it works, it's just that the background of Stealth is a very light gray and PHB is a light tan, so that white text is practically unreadable without highlighting it.  In the very bottom left hand of your screen you should see a drop down menu called Quick Style Chooser.  You might want to double check your colors with each of the styles real quick to make sure you don't have anything that's illegible on some styles.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmph, looks like you learn something new even when least expecting it. Thanks, Joshua. I'll use that when previewing my posts from now on.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 4, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I've attached possible 'portraits' for the following characters:
> 
> 
> Aalin
> ...



I had in mind something more like this; from the Werewolf: Dark Ages book.  Of course, usually 'eezer doesn't look like a begger who just washed up on shore, so imagine him in better, more rangerish clothes, including a big, dark green cloak.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 4, 2005)

*Now* I can really see 'eezer in my head. Cool.

I just noticed that our verb tenses are off. Everyone's using present and I used past. Will it work that way, or should I start posting in present tense?


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 4, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> *Now* I can really see 'eezer in my head. Cool.



Appropriately enough, the ilo's also by Steve Prescott, who's the lead illustrator for Eberron as well.


> I just noticed that our verb tenses are off. Everyone's using present and I used past. Will it work that way, or should I start posting in present tense?



I honestly didn't notice.  I'm used to playing in the present tense and writing in the past tense.  Since this is kinda a hybrid of playing and writing, I could just as easily go either way.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll try to keep everything intelligible and exciting!


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 4, 2005)

As I said before, I'm only requiring two posts a week. Some have stepped up and started delivering, some haven't made it yet (I don't mind). Once everyone's on board, then I'll start replying more often; however I don't want to leave anyone behind (especially, again, as I only asked for two posts a week). So, while I'd love to run with who I have and all, I'm going to have to wait. For those who've posted, please have patience! Everyone else, post when you can. Cthulhu can't awaken by himself!


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 5, 2005)

nonamazing, it looks like Wizards caught your description but forgot the mask:

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/cx_wall/comp_adv3_800.jpg


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 5, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> nonamazing, it looks like Wizards caught your description but forgot the mask:
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/cx_wall/comp_adv3_800.jpg




Well, I'd say they got the sense of dramatic shadows correct, but Velious wouldn't be quite as flashy as this guy with all the metal studs and such.  Imagine the same background, the moon, the dark and looming towers, but the central figure should be leaner, more angular, with a smooth, unadorned suit.  (and no hat.  that hat is rather silly.)

Velious is supposed to be a sophisticated and elegant masked hero, with an undercurrent of obsession and religious fervor.  Sort of what you might have if Batman were a devout Catholic and his Bruce Wayne persona was dominant.  But sometimes when I think of Velious, I also think of Darkwing Duck.  (Perhaps the name Velious should be Elven for Darkwing.)


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 5, 2005)

To try and get eabha out of limbo and posting, I've included a pic of Aalin (possibly).


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, can you describe the mask in detail?  I'm trying to picture it in my head, and I'm not sure I've got it right, to be honest with you...


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, can you describe the mask in detail?  I'm trying to picture it in my head, and I'm not sure I've got it right, to be honest with you...




No problem!  Here's the picture that I based the mask on.  The actual mask is a little different: lacking the holes in the middle, rounded at the top instead of split like a 'v', made of wood, and completely black except for a red teardrop shape over the left eye.  The mask has normal eyeholes, but a minor illusion creates black shadows exactly the same color as the wood, making him appear eyeless.


----------



## eabha (Jan 5, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> To try and get eabha out of limbo and posting...



I'm here, I'm here!

Having a heck of a week. Vacations are great, but stuff just piles up while you're gone. I know..._excuses, excuses_.

The good news is I called in "sick" at my part time evening job tonight just so I can have time to post. Pretty sad, but 100% true.

So, the post is coming.

Great picture, by the way. That's pretty much the way I picture Aalin. However, when she first turns up, she's looking a little less "glam" and little more urchin-like. She's got no money for fancy duds. _Yet_.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 6, 2005)

eabha, good to see you again. Great post, great start. Everyone, y'all're rocking the casbah. But as to:

johnsemlak, ferrix,  eluvan, ferretguy, tailspinner
who will be the winner?
the next to post will get from the host
something special in their dinner ...


----------



## GentleGiant (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey adamantineangel,
I'm recovering from a tonsillectomy I had on Thursday, so I might not post anything in the Valthirond thread until I'm feeling better (hopefully later this weekend or Monday). I hope more people have joined in by then. 
I'm going back to bed now... *ouch*  :\


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow! Thank you for posting in such a level of distress ... get well soon, and post only when you're feeling better!


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 8, 2005)

If it makes you feel better, you've been waiting a good deal less than msot people I'm involved with around here for me to post.  

 I did post that I'd be absent for a while, but that was a bit back and most people seemed to miss it entirely. Anyways, I'm back now. I'll post IC shortly...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 12, 2005)

Moranu doesn't look anywhere near as poised or regal as that figure.  Posted finally in the IC thread for Valthirond... I missed the post describing why we are there however... so any help there would be great.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey, I've been watching this thread for a while and figured I'd pop in and see if you needed any more alternates. I've really been intrested in getting into a PbP game, LOVE Eberron, and could commit to at least 3-4 posts a week. I've never done a PbP game before, but this one looks awesome.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 17, 2005)

*sigh* Either my workplace has issues with ENWorld, I'm logging in at the worst times, or I'm just cursed. Anyway, I'm having major issues updating during the day. As such, look for night-time updates from me.

d'Anconia: You and another individual are on a short list of extras that I'd like to bring in but am wanting to see who ends up responding to some of the threads. Why don't you put forth some character concepts while we're waiting?

As to everyone that's responded, thank you all very much. Look for the pace to increase rather soon for both threads.

By the way, if the two threads ever merge, the title will be:

*Dark Gods Rising*


----------



## eabha (Jan 17, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> *sigh* Either my workplace has issues with ENWorld, I'm logging in at the worst times, or I'm just cursed. Anyway, I'm having major issues updating during the day. As such, look for night-time updates from me.



I'm kind of glad I'm not the only one. All last week I had problems logging on at work, but things are much better this week.

Looking forward to what's coming next!


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 20, 2005)

Hold on, y'all, bad weather in NC will either give me all day today or no time at all.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 28, 2005)

Look for some good ole posting action this weekend ^_^


----------



## GentleGiant (Jan 28, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Look for some good ole posting action this weekend ^_^



Great, I was wondering whether people had fallen through already


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Just waiting around I guess


----------



## GentleGiant (Jan 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just waiting around I guess



Well, there are still a couple of players we haven't heard from yet...


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 31, 2005)

Believe me, I'd like to wait for the responses but I do think we can move on without too many problems.

Those that are posting are doing a great job with adding their own tension and comments. I'm really riffing off of what everyone's giving me.

In case it matters to people, I've not scripted or even conceived of anything other than the barest outlines to these games. I riff off of what everyone is interested in and posts about. It doesn't mean that I'll be only dealing with what you post on, there will be some mystery, but do expect to have your interests dealt with and not (necessarily) swept away to fit some story mold.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 31, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> In case it matters to people, I've not scripted or even conceived of anything other than the barest outlines to these games. I riff off of what everyone is interested in and posts about. It doesn't mean that I'll be only dealing with what you post on, there will be some mystery, but do expect to have your interests dealt with and not (necessarily) swept away to fit some story mold.



One of the advantages of this type of game.  If you don't have to DM in real-time, it's much easier to construct the game on the fly from what the players are giving you.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 8, 2005)

After pulling four twelve hour shifts in a row, I have tomorrow off.

Expect posts tomorrow. For those who haven't been posting, I'll be moving on.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, I just wanted to let you know that I've been really enjoying the game so far.  It's definitely taken my interest, and I hope it keeps going strong.  Thanks for all your hard work, adamantineangel!


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, gawrsh (imagine an embarassed Goofy). Thanks  I want to go faster, but if it's not one thing, it's another. I quit my non-EnWorld PbP and kept this one because its always held the most interest for me. From the joy of players taking hooks (thanks GentleGiant and Andrew!) to players surprising me by actually reacting as their characters and not assuming that everything in the world is metered out to not be too tough on their charactrs (thanks nonamazing, KajambaLion, JoshuaDyal, and eabha!), y'all've defintely run rings around my face-to-face gaming group. I can't wait to see everyone's virtual faces when they realize how closely related the Morgrave Gambit chapter is to Valthirond Sleeps; and seeing as turnout's been a little low, I can't wait to get to the third chapter bringing some characters together.

Oh, and nonamazing, Sanity check, indeed!


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 12, 2005)

In other thought modes, how goes the prose? I'm not claiming to be anything near or like the imitators and contributors of Lovecraft and his Mythos, but I do find myself waxing a bit when writing this all out.


----------



## eabha (Feb 13, 2005)

Just thought I'd chime in here and say that I, too, have been enjoying this. The writing - _from everyone _ -  has been great and I look forward to whatever is next.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 15, 2005)

So many Sanity failures @_@ Oh, boy ...


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 17, 2005)

Y'all can close your jaws, I know how amazing it is that I've posted this much recently


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmm, a duel seems to be brewing ...


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 17, 2005)

johnsemlak - Ilya Muromets
Eluvan - Inspector Fred Abberline (Johnny Depp in _From Hell_)
Tailspinner - Sir Lancelot
Argent Silvermage
KaintheSeeker
Captain Tagon - Musketeer/Solomon Kane

Any of y'all still following the thread/story?

d'Anconia, Verbatim, you still up for the game?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

I am definately up for the game, and as we have discussed am working on the concept now...

A flawed man we know so well
A bright man by the name of Jekyll
Twisted logic and dark desire
Has unleashed the beast from the fire

Sorry for the bad poetry, and I promise his name isn't Jekyll (or Je-khyll in the poem), but his premise is the same....


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 17, 2005)

I need everyone's help. Verbatim has a great idea, but we need to make sure it's balanced.

Jekyll (NPC Class with Profession: Botanist and some bad luck)
Hyde (PC Class - Barbarian?)

One set of stats that switch as the change occurs.

How long do transitions take to occur? What should trigger changes?

So far, we have that any failed Will save on Hyde's part would result in Jekyll returning. I was thinking that a failed Will save after any Sanity loss would trigger Hyde. Also, how about Jekyll losing half his HP?

Should it be immediate or on his/her initiative? Should the 'race' change? I could see a dilettante human female becoming a half-orc barbarian, but that's a little munchkiny, too.

Ideas?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

Feats for "Jekyll" (1st lvl expert char)

Profession: Herbalist (with skill focus Feat -1st lvl Expert)
Knowledge (nature) (with skill focus Feat - Human)
Knowledge (arcana) (with skill focus Feat - Free feat from Weak flaw)
Craft (Alchemy) (with skill focus Feat - Free feat from Poor Combatant flaw)

"Hyde" (1st lvl Barbarian)
Improved Initiative (1st lvl Fear)
Weapon Focus- Unarmed Strike (Human Feat)

The important to stress is that while both personalities know of each other, they do not share knowledge of their abilities. Also their physical and mental stats will alter per persona (will keep same point build, but assigned differently).

I also think that if "Jekyll" gets hit by an emotion change spell, like enrage, and he fails the save, he turns into "Hyde" even if he has not lost sanity prior to it. Also, if "Hyde" gets hit with a calm emotion spell and fails a Will save, then he reverts back to "Jekyll".


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

Another point I am trying to make is that both personalities consider themselves the "dominant" one in the body. As such, they will go to great lengths to ensure that they can stay in control. Jekyll will always be "looking" for a cure and Hyde will always be striving to exert himself and live as hedonistic as possible...


----------



## eabha (Feb 21, 2005)

_Ack!_ Still trying to figure out this play-by-post thing. Sorry!


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

No problem.  So am I.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 22, 2005)

*hack* *cough* I be sick, maybe to emulate HP Lovecraft better. Ugh. Should be better and posting again in a couple of days at most.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, I'm still sick but I'm better enough to be able to post. Hope everyone thinks that it's worth the wait.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 2, 2005)

Did I do something wrong? What's happened? I know nonamazing went out of town, but ...


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 2, 2005)

I was out of town over the weekend, and am just getting back.  Did anything happen since I left, though?  The IC thread looks untouched since Friday.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 2, 2005)

There's been very little activity on either story.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2005)

I've seen your last post, and I'll get cracking on it in a bit.  For now, I've got to go shovel some snow.   

Nick


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 2, 2005)

Be safe! No myocardial infarctions!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm back and feeling fine.


----------



## GentleGiant (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry for not posting, I've barely had time to visit ENWorld over the last couple of days (mostly to just check up on the news). I'll post tomorrow, though


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 9, 2005)

More posting fun!


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 10, 2005)

woo hoo!!!


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

FYI: I've got a week and a half of vacation with no internet access coming up, starting sometime on Thursday afternoon before Easter.  That is, a week from today.  I won't be back again until sometime on Monday (after wading through emails at work to the point where I have time to check ENWorld again) the 4th of April.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 18, 2005)

Good to know, Joshua Dyal. How's everyone else's status? I know some of you are constant posters, some have dropped off the face of the planet, and some're just really busy. So, roll call everyone! Post something witty for extra XP!


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 18, 2005)

Ummm... witty.. witty... how about being crazy busy... oh and dancing


----------



## GentleGiant (Mar 18, 2005)

*cough* *sniffle* *cough* Sorry for not putting up my promised update. I've been battling some dreadful demons lately, namely having my room-lease terminated and thus having to find another place to stay (luckily that has been taken care of now) and a bad case of pneumonia to boot.  
But I'm still here and I hope to be able to work through my disease long enough to actually post something creative over the weekend. *cough* *cough*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 18, 2005)

Still here.    [Too much basketball to watch for me to be witty...]

Nick


----------



## eabha (Mar 18, 2005)

Witty? That's a lot of pressure...maybe I'll just go for _concise_.

I'm still here and still psyched about the game.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 18, 2005)

O_O dang GG, don't die on us please!

KL: got money on the games? I never could get into sports myself.

"A" va: I know you are, I just wish I could get it going a little faster.


----------



## eabha (Mar 18, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> "A" va: I know you are, I just wish I could get it going a little faster.



Don't worry about it. I'm psyched but _patient_. I've got nothing but time.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 18, 2005)

For even more XP, tell me where you'd like the game to go right now. Give me the twists you'd think'd be neat.

Por ejemplo (e.g.):

-The lady's patron resides in Xen'drik and will talk to you through a wonderful but odd sphere that transmits sounds with illusion infusions.

-A further fight ensues, as creatures from the Abyss pour out and attack the crowd.

-Time all of sudden fast forwards, and you find yourselves on the road to a new goal, all of the previous action being a flashback of sorts.

-The rest of the posters that signed up for this begin to post again.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 18, 2005)

Nope, no money on the games.  I'm in a friendly bracket with some buddies of mine, and, of course, I've got the whole UNC alum thing going on.    Actually saw the ending parts of a great game this morning with NC State upsetting Charlotte (which I'm proud to say I called).  Good times.

As for where the game goes, I'll think about it on my afternoon jog and get back to you.  

Nick


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 22, 2005)

Nick, I'm beginning to love your character.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like we have enough people sick, out or busy that we're gonna either put this on hiatus or cancel it altogether (although I have no desire to see the game end unnecessarily).

Hiatus is the short term answer for now; on 04/04/05 I expect to hold a poll and see what piques interest.

As of now, expect no further posts until then to accomodate those who're unavailable. Feel free to post in this thread.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm here today, but I'll be away tomorrow and then back Thursday evening, but away Friday.    Whatever we decide to do, I'm here for the long haul and having a good time, short of a surprising turn of events in RL.  This is/was just a bad week.

Nick


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 30, 2005)

Here, busy with the end of the semester.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm still around and willing whenever this goes again.


----------



## GentleGiant (Mar 30, 2005)

Having almost recovered from the brink of death (at least, that's what I like to tell everyone ) I should be able to start posting again. Give me a day or two and I'll be fit as an... well, out of shape offensive lineman, but at least I'll be able to post 

Gone for the weekend, though, geek time with the guys in a secluded summerhouse


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm really, really sorry, but I'm going to have to pull out of the game.  I just haven't been able to write recently--I don't know what it is.  I didn't want to just disappear--I owed all of you, and especially adamantineangel, a big apology.

It was an excellent game and I really enjoyed it.  But I'm just not able to contribute.  Once again, I'm really very sorry about this.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

4/5 -- I'm back from vacation, and it looks like all these threads have been essentially inactive the entire time I've been gone.  Any word on what's happenin' here?


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> 4/5 -- I'm back from vacation, and it looks like all these threads have been essentially inactive the entire time I've been gone.  Any word on what's happenin' here?




I'd held the game due to only two people posting until you got back. nonamazing has had to drop out, most everyone else (Kajamba Lion, eabha, ferrix and GentleGiant) look to be ready to post again.

Aalin is waiting on me to write up that newspaper.

I'm training offsite full time this week and have limited access.

Not sure if I can keep this up at this point, I should know one way or the other after this week.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, if you're still game to run, I'm still game to play.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 12, 2005)

My workplaced has decided (correctly so) that bulletin boards reduce productivity from their workers. I've steathfully logged in to a remote machine (my home) and posted this message.

I can only look at these boards on the weekends, and on those days I haven't the time to continue any sort of storyline.

I apologize to those who were looking forward to continuing on with these storylines. I've really really enjoyed each post from all of you and hope you find games you can enjoy in the future.

See you (rarely) on the boards,

Mark C.


----------



## GentleGiant (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Mark. I was looking forward to continuing the game.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 12, 2005)

Me, too.   What I said in the other (HARP) thread stands: if you can revive the game, I'd be happy to revive Calach.

Nick


----------



## eabha (Apr 12, 2005)

I had a lot of fun. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 13, 2005)

We'll see. I'll keep this thread bookmarked and the other threads in my sig.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jul 21, 2005)

My wedding is quickly approaching. Plans are becoming fulfilled.

I am excited 

Afterward, we'll see what we can about this adventure.


----------



## eabha (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey, congratulations! Best of Luck!

In your absence, Aalin has advanced to 7th level and is off on the Talenta Plains looking for adventure. I reused the character, in other words. If you pick this story up again, I'll have to be careful not to let her die. Otherwise the fabric of the universe will come undone...


----------



## Mark Causey (Jul 22, 2005)

We will have to see what happens, then!


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 23, 2005)

that would be nice....looking forward to returning to this game


----------

